# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Les FAI s'unissent pour protester contre Loppsi2, son article 4 est-il vraiment utile ?

## Jean-Michel Ormes

*Mise  jour du 05.03.2010 par Katleen Erna*

*Les FAI s'unissent pour protester contre Loppsi2, son article 4 est-il vraiment utile ?*

Une quinzaine de jours seulement aprs son adoption officielle, Loppsi2 dgage dj comme une odeur de poudre.

Les FAI (fournisseurs daccs  Internet) franais se sont regroups pour protester ensemble contre les mesures de blocage des sites pdopornographiques, dans un communiqu de presse propuls hier.

Ces derniers sont en effet obligs par l'article 4 de cette loi, de bloquer les sites prsentant de tels contenus. 

Ces actions sont juges inefficaces par l'AFA,  lAssociation des Fournisseurs dAccs et de Services Internet, qui jugerait plus opportun la suppression du site " la source" : Il est toujours plus efficace dagir  la source mme du contenu, en le faisant retirer par lhbergeur du site, plutt que de le faire bloquer par les FAI franais. Lorsquun contenu est bloqu, il reste en ligne, et nest que temporairement inaccessible puisque la mesure de blocage est facilement contournable.

En effet, il sera toujours possible de surfer sur un site "interdit" grce  une connexion scurise, ou bien par le biais d'un autre pays. De plus, l'AFA souligne que les contenus de pornographie enfantine seront toujours largement changs et diffuss par les rseaux de P2P. 

Source : Le communiqu de l'AFA

 ::fleche::  L'AFA dclare qu'Un tel systme fonctionne moyennement en Australie et a t refus par lAllemagne. Pensez-vous alors que l'article 4 de Loppsi2 soit utile ?

*Mise  jour du 16.02.2010*
*LOPPSI : Le filtrage du Net adopt, bonne ou mauvaise nouvelle ?*

Nos dputs ont vot hier la Loi d'orientation et de programmation pour la performance de la scurit intrieure, Loppsi,  l'Assembl Nationale.

Cette dcision provoque dj une polmique, puisque l'article 4 du fameux texte tait dj le sujet de dbats enflamms.

Les dtracteurs de Loppsi dnoncent une volont de "censure du Net" par l'Etat.

Quelques heures seulement aprs le boycott de Google par l'Iran, l'inquitude semble de mise chez les franais.

L'article dont il est question prvoit le blocage de sites aux contenus pdopornographiques sur dcision de justice et la surveillance de suspects (par le biais d'coutes tlphoniques et de mouchards installs dans les ordinateurs des suspects  leur insu). 

Le Figaro en dtaillait le procd il y a quelques mois, dans un article sur le sujet : Concrtement, la police judiciaire pntrera chez le suspect aide d'un serrurier, de jour comme de nuit. Elle posera sur sa machine une cl de connexion, sorte de cl USB qui s'enfiche  l'arrire ou, mieux,  l'intrieur, sur l'un des ports disponibles. Et le mouchard renverra les donnes vers les ordinateurs des autorits, pour une dure maximum de huit mois.. Puis, de prcisier les personnes vises par ces mesures : "Il sagira de suspects dans le cadre dune enqute concernant certaines affaires (terrorisme, pdophilie, meurtre, torture, trafic d'armes et de stupfiants, enlvement, squestration, proxntisme, extorsion, fausse monnaie, blanchiment et aide  l'entre et sjour d'un tranger) et ds lors que les faits sont commis en bande. Surtout, les ordinateurs ne pourront tre surveills sans lautorisation dun juge dinstruction. Enfin, il existe des exceptions  ces mouchards qui ne pourront tre poss dans des cabinets d'avocats, de notaires, d'huissiers, de mdecins et des entreprises de presse. Mme interdiction concernant le domicile des magistrats, avocats et parlementaires.

Mais les opposants au texte craignent des drives : On sait bien que si lEtat instaurait un contrle policier en bas de chaque maison, pour ce motif dempcher chacun daccder  des photos denfants, il y aurait des barrires, des lvements (sic) de voix, pour rappeler que cest absurde, inefficace, disproportionn. Pourtant, cest bien lide., peut-on lire sur un blog.  

Les membres de la Quadrature du Net, qui s'taient dj illustrs dans la bataille anti-Hadopi, craignant quant  eux 
une restriction des cyber-liberts : Alors que l'efficacit du dispositif ne peut tre prouve, le gouvernement refuse de prendre en compte le fait que le surfiltrage - c'est--dire le "filtrage collatral" de sites innocents - est absolument invitable. Il s'agit donc bel et bien de permettre au gouvernement de contrler Internet, la porte tant dsormais ouverte  l'largissement du dispositif., peut-on lire sur leur site.

Selon eux, le prsident Nicolas Sarkozy aurait promis une extension de l'application de Loppsi  d'autres domaines et champs d'action.

L'arrive de cette loi est donc vue comme un prmice au filtrage du Net, une sorte de verrou numrique. 

Lire aussi :
Notre dossier Hadopi

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Loppsi puisse  terme tre dtourne pour venir en renfort d'Hadopi ?

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous favorable ou dfavorable au dispositif de Loppsi ?

 ::fleche::  Loppsi est-elle une menace pour la libert du Net ?

*Nouveau* Dimanche 27 Juillet



> *La CNIL a rendu public son avis du 16 avril 2009 sur le projet de loi LOPPSI 2*
> 
> La CNIL s'inquite que LOPPSI 2 instaure notamment le droit pour la police d'installer des mouchards sur les ordinateurs franais et la conservation de donnes personnelles pendant plusieurs mois.
> 
> "La Commission estime ncessaire que cette dcision d'installation ainsi que les modalits d'utilisation de ces dispositifs particulirement intrusifs, fassent l'objet d'une vigilance particulire, afin de garantir la proportionnalit de la mesure de surveillance aux objectifs poursuivis."
> 
> La CNIL signale galement les problmes que pourrait causer LOPSI 2 pour de nombreuses professions traitant de contenus sensibles, comme les cabinets d'avocats, les mdecins, notaires, huissiers, mais galement les parlementaires eux-mmes. 
> 
>  Dlibration n2009-200 du 16 avril 2009 portant avis sur sept articles du projet de loi dorientation et de programmation pour la performance de la scurit intrieure
> ...



Mercredi 27 mai



> La loi d'orientation et de programmation pour la performance de la scurit intrieure (Loppsi) sera prsente ce mercredi en conseil des ministres par la ministre de l'intrieur, Michle Alliot-Marie. Sans cesse repouss, le texte devrait donc rapidement arriver sur les bureaux de l'Assemble Nationale. Et le dbat sur le filtrage devrait bientt commencer.
> 
> Le texte de la Loppsi prvoit pour les FAI l'obligation d'"empcher l'accs sans dlai" aux sites Internet  bloquer. Il est prvu des sanctions en cas de manquement. Le texte prvoit jusqu' 75.000 euros d'amende et un an d'emprisonnement pour les FAI et hbergeurs qui ne rpondraient pas  leur obligation de rsultat lorsqu'un filtrage leur sera ordonn.





Bonjour,

Je viens de tomber sur cet article :




> *Aprs la Dadvsi et Hadopi, bientt la Loppsi 2*
> 
> La loi Hadopi est donc - avec quelques houleux retards  l'allumage - finalement vote. Avec la loi Dadvsi de 2006 sur le droit d'auteur, qui avait galement provoqu un toll, voici que se profile Loppsi, largissant encore le champ scuritaire li aux nouvelles technologies. Mis bout  bout, ces trois lments forment le vritable arsenal de la "cyberscurit", promue priorit par Nicolas Sarkozy.
> 
> Dadvsi et Hadopi, censes lutter contre le tlchargement illgal grce  des mesures techniques, devraient donc tre compltes aprs l'automne 2009 par un dispositif bien plus ambitieux, ax sur l'ensemble de la cybercriminalit. Loppsi 2 (loi d'orientation et de programmation pour la performance de la scurit intrieure, 2e du nom aprs la Lopsi de 2002), voulue par Nicolas Sarkozy, serait dote d'une enveloppe d'un milliard d'euros sur cinq ans (2010-2015).
> 
> *Une plate-forme de lutte contre la cybercriminalit*
> Parmi les autres propositions contenues dans cette loi, la cration d'une nouvelle plate-forme de lutte contre tout type de cybercriminalit dpendant de l'OCLCTIC, ou encore l'apparition d'un dlit d'"usurpation d'identit sur Internet". Dans d'autres domaines, Lopsi 2 prvoit galement un autre article (28) cens protger les agents de renseignement, leurs sources et leurs collaborateurs ("indics"), ou encore un projet rendant obligatoire l'annonce par les juges d'instruction de perquisitions dans des lieux protgs comme les ministres : "L'Etat se met donc ainsi  l'abri des juges" comme le dclarait il y a quelques mois Bruno Thouzelier, prsident de l'Union syndicale des magistrats (USM).
> La loi Dadvsi n'a toujours pas t value
> ...



A croire qu'en ces temps de crise, la priorit de notre cher gouvernement est...de punir la cybercriminalit.

----------


## pseudocode

Celle l, elle est beaucoup plus "dangereuse" (intrusive) que Hadopi.  ::?:

----------


## lper

C'est pour bientt la greffe de la puce ??

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

"Souriez...vous tes sous contrle"

----------


## Marco46

> puisqu'il permettrait "sans le consentement des intresss, d'accder  des donnes informatiques, de les *observer*, les *collecter*, les *enregistrer*, les *conserver* et les *transmettre*, telles qu'elles s'affichent pour l'utilisateur ou telles qu'il les y introduit par saisie de caractre"


Hallucinant  :8O:

----------


## kuranes

Allez, je me dvoue, histoire que quelqu'un mette cet argument sur le tapis :

Bah tant qu'on a rien  se reprocher !

 ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Et je rponds par le contre-argument appropri:
Perdu, c'est tant qu'*ils* n'ont rien  nous reprocher! commencer par nos opinions politiques...

----------


## MaliciaR

Un article trouve sur FB :




> Voil  quoi pourrait ressembler la commande d'une pizza en 2015, ou les drives de l'interconnexion des donnes informatiques :
> 
> Standardiste :
> - Speed-Pizza, bonjour.
> 
> Client :
> - Bonjour, je souhaite passer une commande s'il vous plat.
> 
> Standardiste :
> ...


Big Brother is watching you...

----------


## pseudocode

> Un article trouve sur FB :
> 
> Big Brother is watching you...


Le plus marrant c'est que cet article soit sur FaceBook, le temple de la divulgation des informations personnelles.  ::D:

----------


## Shaidak

Ceux qui se sont offusqus pour ma comparaison avec les mthodes du moustachu le sont toujours autant ?

Minority Report -> coming soon ...  ::aie::

----------


## Neolander

Ok, bon, j'ai compris, je vais me gnrer une cl prive qui changera tous les ans, base la radioactivit en Becquerels de la quatrime range de pommes de terres en partant de la droite dans ma cave  un instant t dpendant du jour qu'on est dans le mois et de la temprature extrieure, le tout en Binaire Cod Octadcimal.

J'utiliserai cette cl pour crypter mes donnes avec un algorithme bas sur le RSA, agrment de quelques modifications le rendant incompatible avec la version usuelle et permettant d'assurer le stockage des donnes par des modifications subtiles du mode d'organisation d'une fourmilire, effectues via une machine de mon invention.

Ladite fourmilire sera enterre avec des rserves de morceaux de sucre pour dix ans dans une zone industrielle abandonne  une douzaine de km de chez moi, dans un coffre-fort blind o la moindre fausse combinaison se traduira par la destruction du contenu. L'accs aux donnes (donc l'interfaage avec la machinerie dcrite prcdemment) se fera via un commodore 64 modifi pour tre aliment par une batterie de voiture, sur lequel j'insrerai une disquette 5p1/4 contenant l'unique exemplaire du programme permettant de modifier l'organisation de la fourmilire, que je garderai sur moi le reste du temps.

Lorsque je m'y rendrai, ce sera habill de vtements que j'aurai conus et fabriqus moi-mme avec les poils de mon chien (pour viter le pistage RFID), avec un vlo manufrance achet chez un antiquaire communiste et pass au scanner avant chaque voyage pour contrler la prsence d'ventuels dispositifs de surveillance. J'aurai sur moi,  part le sac  dos contenant le comodore 64, un brouilleur lectromagntique rgl de manire  muler l'absence de toute personne (que, l encore, j'aurai fabriqu moi-mme). A chaque carrefour, je suivrai un protocole prcis destin  dtecter toute filature tout en ayant l'air de chercher mon chemin.

Dans ces conditions, pensez-vous que je pourrai stocker mes photos de famille sans en faire profiter l'UMP ?  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Le plus marrant c'est que cet article soit sur FaceBook, le temple de la divulgation des informations personnelles.


 ::mouarf::  Laissons les gens a leurs contradictions personnelles inherentes.

----------


## supersnail

whaou  :8O: 

et dire qu'on fait tout un cinma pour Hadopi alors qu'il y a pire!!  :8O:

----------


## Bapt.ice

Tous sur freeBSD ! :p

----------


## GoustiFruit

> whaou 
> 
> et dire qu'on fait tout un cinma pour Hadopi alors qu'il y a pire!!


C'est comme pour tout le reste, on prne le pire pour faire passer l'inacceptable.

----------


## entreprise38

> Michle Alliot-Marie a d'ailleurs prcis en janvier que *555 millions d'euros* seraient affects


Hmmmm srieux ?
Nooooon, c'est juste que l'on est sens ne pas avoir assez d'argent  dpenser dans l'ducation et les soins (vous savez... a cote tellement cher, il faut faire des conomies !), parcontre on devrait sortir une fortune pour fliquer les gens. Gnial  ::ccool::

----------


## Mdinoc

Les deux tant inacceptables, il faut faire barrage aux deux.

----------


## Davidbrcz

Linux, les BSD, bien grer iptable, partition crypts, ...les solutions ne manquent pas pour ne pas se faire fliquer.

----------


## pseudocode

> Les deux tant inacceptables, il faut faire barrage aux deux.


Autant je peux encore croire que Hadopi sera au mieux abandonne et au pire inapplicable, autant je pense que Lopsi va passer en force. Avec un tiquetage "Securit Interieur" et "cyberscurit" tous les arguments contre cette loi feront passer ses dtracteurs pour des terroristes.  ::?:

----------


## ludosoft

Et oui, l'Internet libre et sa neutralit son bien mis  mal avec toutes ces neries...

Pour ceux que a intresse, voici une conf fort intressante de Benjamin Bayart aux RMLL :
http://www.fdn.fr/Internet-libre-ou-Minitel-2.html

----------


## Yazoo70

Excellent l'atricle de FB, dommage que ce soit aussi effrayant!
Il n'y a plus qu'a sprer que les personnes qui voterons cette loi en soient les premires victimes, ca leur apprendra !

----------


## Floral

> Ok, bon, j'ai compris, je vais me gnrer une cl prive qui changera tous les ans, base la radioactivit en Becquerels de la quatrime range de pommes de terres en partant de la droite dans ma cave  un instant t dpendant du jour qu'on est dans le mois et de la temprature extrieure, le tout en Binaire Cod Octadcimal.
> 
> J'utiliserai cette cl pour crypter mes donnes avec un algorithme bas sur le RSA, agrment de quelques modifications le rendant incompatible avec la version usuelle et permettant d'assurer le stockage des donnes par des modifications subtiles du mode d'organisation d'une fourmilire, effectues via une machine de mon invention.
> 
> Ladite fourmilire sera enterre avec des rserves de morceaux de sucre pour dix ans dans une zone industrielle abandonne  une douzaine de km de chez moi, dans un coffre-fort blind o la moindre fausse combinaison se traduira par la destruction du contenu. L'accs aux donnes (donc l'interfaage avec la machinerie dcrite prcdemment) se fera via un commodore 64 modifi pour tre aliment par une batterie de voiture, sur lequel j'insrerai une disquette 5p1/4 contenant l'unique exemplaire du programme permettant de modifier l'organisation de la fourmilire, que je garderai sur moi le reste du temps.
> 
> Lorsque je m'y rendrai, ce sera habill de vtements que j'aurai conus et fabriqus moi-mme avec les poils de mon chien (pour viter le pistage RFID), avec un vlo manufrance achet chez un antiquaire communiste et pass au scanner avant chaque voyage pour contrler la prsence d'ventuels dispositifs de surveillance. J'aurai sur moi,  part le sac  dos contenant le comodore 64, un brouilleur lectromagntique rgl de manire  muler l'absence de toute personnes (que, l encore, j'aurai fabriqu moi-mme). A chaque carrefour, je suivrai un protocole prcis destin  dtecter toute filature tout en ayant l'air de chercher mon chemin.
> 
> Dans ces conditions, pensez-vous que je pourrai stocker mes photos de famille sans en faire profiter l'UMP ?


Je crois quand mme que tu risque un peu de parraitre suspect ^^
Sinon l'exemple montre que des gens bien intentionns penseront pour moi  mon bien tre et  ma sant, j'adhre!
Ben quoi vous n'avez jamais rv de vivre dans un monde  la Cypher?

----------


## Neolander

> Je crois quand mme que tu risque un peu de parraitre suspect ^^
> Sinon l'exemple montre que des gens bien intentionns penseront pour moi  mon bien tre et  ma sant, j'adhre!
> Ben quoi vous n'avez jamais rv de vivre dans un monde  la Cypher?


Mince alors...

Bon bah reste plus que la solution usuelle : graver sur un CD, et mettre ce cd en vidence sur une tagre, au milieu d'une pile contenant des donnes soigneusement slectionnes pour tre sans intrt.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gnoce

:8O:  ...

Bon bah finalement le terme 'rsistance' employ sur un autre post concernant hadopi me parait dsormais appropri, la gestapo marche sur nous !

*s'en va prendre des cours de scurit informatique*

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> *s'en va prendre des cours de scurit informatique*


J'espre avoir conserv les miens. Et dire que je passais mon temps sur miniclip pendant ce cours, je commence  regretter... ::aie::

----------


## supersnail

> Mince alors...
> 
> Bon bah reste plus que la solution usuelle : graver sur un CD, et mettre ce cd en vidence sur une tagre, au milieu d'une pile contenant des donnes soigneusement slectionnes pour tre sans intrt.


Du Carla Bruni par exemple  ::aie:: 

(ah non sarko il va pas tre content,veux pas me faire couper ma connexion!  ::aie:: )

----------


## Floral

Comme  chaque fois qu'une nouvelle loi absurde made in Sarko sort je me pose toujours la question suivante en rebrandissant SON cheval de bataille (ce pourquoi il a t lu): "Et le pouvoir des chats? Quand est-ce que nos amis flins vont-ils pouvoir voter?"
Non parce que vu qu'il y a de plus en de personne sans emploi, qu'il est de plus en plus difficile de boucler les fins de mois sans avoir  aller  la gche  cot, je commence  me dire qu'il ne pouvait pas parler de "pouvoir d'achat" -sans doute un problme d'locution).
Donc une nouvelle fois injecter tant d'argent pour des choses qui ne concernent que trois pels et un tondu (vu qu'on parle d'usurpation d'identit j'imagine qu'on fait l rfrence  des personnes malintentionns sur des sallons de discutions pour enfants), qu'on arrive de toute faon avec les moyens actuels quand mme  attraper (ou pas), parce qu'ils sont surveilles, alors qu'il y a toujours des besoins pour les universits, la recherche, l'ducation nationale, ainsi que la sant (je parle de la sant en gnral pas de la prison!), et nous dire qu'il n'y a plus de fric pour tout a, ce ne serait pas un peu l'hpital (justement!) qui se fout de la charit?

----------


## pseudocode

> Donc une nouvelle fois injecter tant d'argent pour des choses qui ne concernent que trois pels et un tondu (vu qu'on parle d'usurpation d'identit j'imagine qu'on fait l rfrence  des personnes malintentionns sur des sallons de discutions pour enfants), qu'on arrive de toute faon avec les moyens actuels quand mme  attraper (ou pas), parce qu'ils sont surveilles, alors qu'il y a toujours des besoins pour les universits, la recherche, l'ducation nationale, ainsi que la sant (je parle de la sant en gnral pas de la prison!), et nous dire qu'il n'y a plus de fric pour tout a, ce ne serait pas un peu l'hpital (justement!) qui se fout de la charit?


La plan c'est peut-tre d'utiliser la stratgie de l'autruche pour rsoudre tous les problmes 

1. Prendre le contrle des mdias
2. Prendre le contrle d'internet
3. Interdire de parler des problmes
4. Y a plus de problmes \o/

----------


## Floral

Ben au final, je me demande quand mme si ces problmes l, ce ne serait pas plus simple ben... de les rgler?
Surtout que pour rgler tous ceux qu'ils sont entrain de crer, a va coter tout aussi cher.
Puisqu'on paye des impts (enfin moi je le peux, et j'en suis content, mais les autres...?), a devrait tre  nous de  quoi le budget sera consacr, pas  une espce de pseudo-lite qui ne lance que des paroles en l'air et dont les mesures prises sont aussi inefficaces que dangereuse pour l'intrt gnral.

----------


## knoodrake

> Ok, bon, j'ai compris, je vais me gnrer une cl prive qui changera tous les ans, [...] Dans ces conditions, pensez-vous que je pourrai stocker mes photos de famille sans en faire profiter l'UMP ?


Et encore, jusqu'en 2004, les clefs de +128b taient des "_armes de guerre_", et donc interdites..  5 prs tu tait hors-la-loi




> [...] 3. Interdire de parler des problmes
> 4. Y a plus de problmes \o/


Encore une fois, et encore.. On peu aller dans la rue, manifester notre dsacord, nous (ou au moins moi et d'autres en tout cas), peuple dont les lus parait-il portent la parole (dmocratie ?), rien y fait, nos dputes semblent s'en battre les nouilles et pourquoi pas, voter des dadvsi-like

----------


## SirDarken

"Que pensez-vous du futur projet de loi anti cybercriminalit Loppsi 2?"

Ah on peut encore penser ?
Car bon de toute faon comme l'HADOPI ca passera.

----------


## Immobilis

> ...
> 
> Bon bah finalement le terme 'rsistance' employ sur un autre post concernant hadopi me parait dsormais appropri, la gestapo marche sur nous !
> 
> *s'en va prendre des cours de scurit informatique*


H finalement...  ::mouarf:: 

Avec leurs btises ils vont en plus prcipiter la chute de M$. Tout le monde va passer sous linux. J'ai lu quelque part qu'il circulait des clefs USB spciales pour lire dans un PC M$ comme dans un livre ouvert. Ces clefs seraient mis  dispo par M$ pour les services autoriss des tats.

----------


## BobLunique

J'espere seulement que l'on ne va pas sous estimer tous ces projets de loi.

en effet, puisqu'hadopi semble aisment contournable il est possible que ce soit un des meilleurs outils pour permettre qu'on nous prenne lentement ( ou pas  ::aie::  ) notre chre libert.

Je pense souvent "There is no place like home" car a la maison, on peut faire ce que l'on veut, quasiment sans contrainte.

Mais je pense surtout *"There is no place like internet"* . Car internet c'est aussi le droit de voir plein de choses a n'importe quel moment sous n'importe quel angle, de parler avec n'importe qui n'importe comment, sans empieter sur la libert d'autrui et sans etre derang si on ne le veut pas explicitement, bref *internet est la seule VRAIE libert que nous avons.*
( les autres liberts sont paradoxales ou negatives )

Notre manque de conscience collective et le fait de sous estimer sans cesses toute chose, est deprimant...
On sous estime le formattage de notre propre pens qui opre depuis une disaines d'annes... ( exemple : manifestation = inefficace, opposition = nulle, parler franchement = ridicule, soumettre autrui = bien, etc...... )
On sous estime le gouvernement en ne voyant qu'Hadopi et sa possibilit d'etre contourn, ce qui permettra sans doute de ne pas trop nous inquieter avec tout ce qui pourra etre bas directement ou indirectement dessu..

Comme disait XXX ( NSP ) :
Peu d'hommes ont la notion de mesures, soit ils se croient capables de rien, soit ils se croient capables de tout...



PS :

D'apres vous, dans combien de mois un post comme celui-ci sera coupable de : " trouble de l'ordre publique " , diffamation & co ...  ::(:

----------


## Immobilis

> *internet est la seule VRAIE libert que nous avons.*


N'importe quoi.... C'est navrant....

Ta seule libert c'est de choisir (teindre ton PC par exemple) et de penser. C'est pas facile tous les jours, mais personne ne peut t'en empcher.

----------


## gege2061

Hadopi ne serait que la premire tape, Loppsi viendrait en complment pour contrler l'internet ! a fait peur  :8O:

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Avec la loi Hadopi, qu'il a maintenu jusqu' mettre en pril la cohsion du groupe UMP, le chef de l'Etat a russi  imposer  tous les foyers franais l'installation d'un "logiciel de scurisation", qui, sous la forme d'un mouchard, aura pour but de filtrer les sites internet et certains logiciels.


J'ai d louper un chapitre, j'ai vu personne entrer chez moi et installer ce "logiciel"  ::koi::

----------


## el_slapper

> Hadopi ne serait que la premire tape, Loppsi viendrait en complment pour contrler l'internet ! a fait peur



A mon sens, la principale faille de cet article, c'est de se concentrer sur Sarkozy. En fait, toutes les lites du monde rvent de contrler ce putain de mdia qui leur chappe et leur cause bien des tracasseries. Sarkozy a juste trouv une fentre de tir particulirement favorable pour appliquer ce genre de mthodes, mais il ne faut surtout pas se focaliser sur lui.

----------


## shkyo

Cela me fait penser  un certain nombre de films : 1984, Equilibrium, THX1138, V pour Vendetta, Matrix, The Island, etc...

Nous SAVONS ce qui est bon pour VOUS, donc ne vous FATIGUEZ pas  PENSER, c'est tout  fait INUTILE... (et rprhensible...)  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::calim2:: 

Tous cela fait vraiment froid dans le dos, car si a continue dans ce sens, la ralit va dpasser la fiction, comme souvent d'ailleurs !  ::?:

----------


## LooserBoy

> Hadopi ne serait que la premire tape, Loppsi viendrait en complment pour contrler l'internet ! a fait peur


Le mouvement est dj en route et depuis dj quelques temps:
2002 LOPSI
2006 DADVSI
2009 Hadopi
En prparation Loppsi 2

Je n'ai dcouvert que trs rcemment Lopsi 1 car elle n'est pas aussi "aberrante" que les suivantes... Pourtant certains points constituent un danger indniable...

C'est clair que toutes mises bout  bout, on se rend compte que le filet se resserre lentement mais surement sur les liberts de tout un chacun...  ::calim2::

----------


## Floral

Si on veut vraiment se focaliser sur M. Sarkozy, la premire hypothse qui me vient  l'esprit est de crer un outil permettant de stigmatiser une partie de la population afin de crer un climat de tension - comme il a fait lorsqu'il tait au ministre de l'intrieur, je pense intimement d'ailleurs que c'est  cette seule fin qu'il a supprim la police de proximit, ainsi que ses maints dbordements mdiatiques, comme le coup de Carsheriser les cits etc.-, tout cela dans le but qu'il - ou son parti -, puisse sortir de son chapeau magique une solution miracle assortie de promesses lectorales.
En attendant il n'a toujours pas tenu celles qu'il avait faites concernant le pouvoir d'achat, etc. (mme si en tant qu'ingnieur et ayant un travail, je n'ai pas trop  me plaindre la dessus)
Donc pour aller plus loin dans ma rflexion au sujet de cette loi, je pense uniquement qu'elle est taille  ses seules ambitions politiques, au del de toutes considrations rpublicaines et dmocratiques.
En dfinitive cette argumentation, je continue de penser que cette loi, une fois dtourne de son cadre peut rellement tre un danger.

----------


## shkyo

Le plus dangereux dans tout a, c'est surtout la disparition progressive de l'indpendance de la justice, qui sera petit  petit remplac par une justice d'tat et/ou prive (je ne sais pas ce qui est le pire...).  ::aie::  ::calim2:: 

Pour pouvoir faire valoir ses droits, encore faut-il pouvoir accder aux juges !

Car derrire toutes ces rformes, c'est la partie immerge de l'iceberg invisible au plus grand nombre...  ::?: 

Je sais de quoi je parle, car mon amie est avocate depuis maintenant une dizaine d'annes, et bien cela ne va pas en s'arrangeant !!!
Pour les justiciables lambda (vous et moi donc) en tout cas, car si ton compte en banque est bien fourni, bizarrement cela se passe bien mieux... Et je n'exagre malheureusement pas !  ::(:  ::aie::

----------


## dingo200

C'est clair qu'il faut se bouger, mais au fait combien d'entre vous sont inscris dans un parti politique ?

Allons tous cherchez une carte  l'UMP, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Yazoo70

> C'est clair qu'il faut se bouger, mais au fait combien d'entre vous sont inscris dans un parti politique ?
> 
> Allons tous cherchez une carte  l'UMP, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


Pour faire un feu de camp derrire, je suis partant !

----------


## LooserBoy

> Pour faire un feu de camp derrire, je suis partant !


File au sige  deux pas des bureaux de l'UMP...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Shaidak

[HS]
"Politique" se trouve dans : "[...] Humour [...]" donc le sujet galement  ::aie:: 
[/HS]

Alors rions tant que nous le pouvons encore  ::lol:: 
Pour la carte ... hmmm, dj essay mais ... blocage "inexpliqu" au moment de la demande.

----------


## Immobilis

> C'est clair que toutes mises bout  bout, on se rend compte que le filet se resserre lentement mais surement sur les liberts de tout un chacun...


Euh, au fait, c'est une atteinte  quelle libert exactement?

Nous sommes dj tellement imprudents en mettant plus d'informations personnelles sur Facebook, Copains d'avant, Google que sur nos propres PC... L'tat sait dj tout de nous (scu, impts, travail). Cette anne, il y a encore plus d'infos dans la dclaration d'impts.

Certains d'entres nous (sur Developpez) font un lien entre leur pseudo et leur vrai nom. Hier j'entendais  la radio qu'on pouvait trouver encore des traces d'informations poses sur le web il y a 12 ans!

Qui a dj essay de Googler sont prnom et son nom? Dernirement, j'ai vu que viado mettait en ligne (visible par Google) votre CV par dfaut. De mme, vous y diffusez tout vos faits et gestes!

Quand je Google mon pseudo, il ressort au milieu des agences immobilires!  ::mrgreen:: 

Dernirement, j'ai tap mon n de tel sur 118218 et mon adresse est remonte!! J'en tais rest  l'annuaire invers payant moi... Du coup, j'ai stop la diffusion de mes coordonnes sur mon interface Free. Par dfaut cette option est active.

*Attention, attention, je pose juste une question*: ne serait-ce pas "justifi" quand on entend parler ( croire que c'etait fait exprs) de ce coup de filet sur 90 personnes accuses de pdophilie?
Considrez Estelle Mouzin dans une monde  la Minority Report. Ne l'aurait-on pas dj retrouve si les rues taient bardes de camras  reconnaissance faciale (ou de l'iris)?

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais l, ce n'est pas une question de trouver les pdophiles, mais d'autoriser que des sites soit censurs par les FAI  la demande de l'tat (et je ne parle pas d'hbergement ici).

En clair, la porte ouverte  tous les abus: Le remde est pire que le mal, vu qu'il permettrait aussi au pouvoir en place de censurer les opposants politiques.

----------


## pseudocode

> Euh, au fait, c'est une atteinte  quelle libert exactement?
> 
> Nous sommes dj tellement imprudents en mettant plus d'informations personnelles sur Facebook, Copains d'avant, Google que sur nos propres PC... L'tat sait dj tout de nous (scu, impts, travail). Cette anne, il y a encore plus d'infos dans la dclaration d'impts.


Il y a tout de mme une diffrence entre choisir de diffuser publiquement des informations personnelles et subir l'espionnage de sa connexion internet. 




> Certains d'entres nous (sur Developpez) font un lien entre leur pseudo et leur vrai nom. Hier j'entendais  la radio qu'on pouvait trouver encore des traces d'informations poses sur le web il y a 12 ans!


A ma connaissance, personne n'a oblig les gens  mettre leur vrai nom sur leur espace perso. C'est un choix personnel et non une directive de DVP applique  l'insu de notre plein gr.  ::P: 




> Considrez Estelle Mouzin dans une monde  la Minority Report. Ne l'aurait-on pas dj retrouve si les rues taient bardes de camras  reconnaissance faciale (ou de l'iris)?


Considrez Estelle Mouzin dans le monde actuel. Ne l'aurait-on pas dj retrouve si tous les citoyens utilisaient leur temps libre pour la chercher ?

Y a-t-il corrlation entre le taux de criminalit et le niveau technologique des forces de l'ordre ? Le jour ou les rues seront "bardes de camras  reconnaissance faciale", est-ce que la criminalit aura disparue ? Est-ce que les gens seront plus responsables ? ou au contraire le seront-il moins car il auront une confiance aveugle dans le systme ?

Et enfin : "Plus de scurit" rime-t-il forcment avec "moins de vie prive"  ?

----------


## LooserBoy

> Euh, au fait, c'est une atteinte  quelle libert exactement?


Comme le disent Medinoc et pseudocode, les mesures qui sont prsentes sont potentiellement dangereuses car si elles sont dtournes de leur usage premier, elles octroient un pouvoir particulirement important  celui qui les controle...

De plus, je n'ai pas envie que quelqu'un sache ce que je fait chez moi sur mon/mes pc(s) ("Je suis chez moi! et je fais ce que je veux...") et m'interdise "arbitrairement" l'accs  des ressources culturelles / technologiques / idologiques / politiques / philosophiques / autre... , parce qu'elles sont considres comme subversives par quelques personnes "bien-pensantes".




> *Attention, attention, je pose juste une question*: ne serait-ce pas "justifi" quand on entend parler ( croire que c'etait fait exprs) de ce coup de filet sur 90 personnes accuses de pdophilie?
> Considrez Estelle Mouzin dans une monde  la Minority Report. Ne l'aurait-on pas dj retrouve si les rues taient bardes de camras  reconnaissance faciale (ou de l'iris)?


Je comprends tout  fait que l'ide de dpart est d'viter que des drames, des horreurs soient perptrs mais je vais faire un parallle qui ne plaira peut-tre pas pour essayer de faire comprendre mes craintes concernant un tel systme.

Au dbut, il y avait les dinosaures... [...passage en acclr...]

L'homme a cr le bton pour se protger des btes, puis il s'en ait servi pour loigner les clans concurrents des ressources dont il avait besoin.
Les concurrents ont cr la massue pour rcuprer les ressources dont ils avaient t spolis. Ainsi de suite... l'arc, l'pe, le mousquet, le canon, la bombe,...
Et depuis, cette escalade de l'armement continue et semble mme s'acclrer.

Cette loi permet la mise en place de moyens permettant  la justice de dclarer une guerre technologique  tous ces cyber criminels. Jusque l ok.

Les cyber criminels utiliseront d'autres mthodes pour arriver  leurs fins.
Il en sera de mme pour la justice.

Et ainsi de suite... Et c'est l o a commence  m'inquiter.

Le risque est qu' la fin, tu risques de te retrouver avec un flic scotch  tes basques en permanence ou une puce greffe dans le cerveau t'empchant d'avoir "de mauvaises penses" ou des flics comme dans minority report qui t'arrteront parce que, d'aprs des sources d'informations plus ou moins viables, tu t'apprtais  commettre un crime.

Voil!  :;):

----------


## Immobilis

Donc, fondamentalement, vous n'tes pas contre. C'est juste le risque de drive?

----------


## Olivier.p

> Donc, fondamentalement, vous n'tes pas contre. C'est juste le risque de drive?


Comme pour Hadopi
Comme pour LOPSSI
Comme pour [mettez ce que vous voulez qui peut impacter votre vie]

L'homme est fondamentalement mchant, le politique est avide de pouvoir. On a pas confiance. Donc on demande des garantis. Mais on ne nous coute pas. Donc on les obtient pas. Donc on est contre  ::):

----------


## Immobilis

Considrant toujours l'arrestation des suspects pdophiles, ils ont mis 4 ans pour arrter 90 personnes. Avec ce projet, on pourrait tout simplement les arrter en temps rl.

Ceux qui n'ont rien  se reprocher n'ont rien  crainte. Normalement...  ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Ceux qui n'ont rien  se reprocher n'ont rien  crainte. Normalement...


Ok donc pour toi c'est cool si un agent de police patrouille dans ta maison (PC) et te suive partout o tu vas (Internet) en permanence vu que tu n'as rien  te reprocher??
Moi dsol ca me fait c****. D'autant plus que rien ne nous garantit qu'ils ne vont rien faire de ces informations mme si tu n'as rien  te reprocher !

----------


## ghost emperor

> Ceux qui n'ont rien  se reprocher n'ont rien  crainte. Normalement...


Oui mais est-ce une raison d'accepter d'tre espionner sans le savoir ?
Mme si tu diffuses sur le net certaines infos personnelles, tu ne dis pas TOUT, tu garde une partie de ta vie prive pour toi-mme alors que avec ces lois, tu n'auras mme plus cette part pour toi seul.

Regarde facebook, en m'inscrivant j'ai accept de diffuser mon nom et prnom mais rien de plus. Mais on a la possibilit, dans son profil d'inscrire ses pratiques religieuses et ses ides politiques... C'est pas dangereux a ? Hop, une personne est oppose au pouvoir en place -> on la surveille.

Quand la justice recherche une personne, c'est pour un fait accompli. L, on pourrait penser qu'elle ont dj les personnes et qu'elle attend juste les faits.




> war is peace, freedom is slavery, and ignorance is stregnth


(parceque je suis certain que ce film n'est plus trs loin des ralits.

----------


## Immobilis

> Ok donc pour toi c'est cool si un agent de police patrouille dans ta maison (PC) et te suive partout o tu vas (Internet) en permanence vu que tu n'as rien  te reprocher??
> Moi dsol ca me fait c****. D'autant plus que rien ne nous garantit qu'ils ne vont rien faire de ces informations mme si tu n'as rien  te reprocher !


Rassure-toi, cette ventualit me fait peur aussi.

Pour reprendre la compraison. Ton PC c'est chez toi, la rue internet. Tu ne peux pas faire ce que tu veux  ta fentre. Il n'est pas permis de te tenir debout  poil sur ton balcon. De mme, si tu entends les cris d'une femme qui se fait battre chez ton voisin, tu dois intervenir.

L'interieur d'un PC est pour le moment totalement invisible. Si il y a des derives de l'tat, il y a aussi normment de drives dans les PC.

Peut-on accpter les "indiscretions" de l'tat au regard des drives individuelles. Si mes gosses surfent sur des sites pour enfants et qu'ils se font capter par un pervers, je remercierai l'tat de participer  la protection de mes enfants.

En ce moment, on communique beaucoup sur les enfants disparus. Propagande?

*Attention, similitude douteuse?*: les modrateurs ne seraient-ils pas les HADOPI du forum?

----------


## shkyo

On est toujours d'accord sur le fond, mme si l'espionnage est une mthode plus que discutable...

Le problme c'est les drives ! Et il ne faut pas se voiler la face, il y a TOUJOURS des drives, que ce soit, politique, militaire, scuritaire, administrative, comptable...

1 exemple (vrai) de drive de logique comptable venant de la justice, les procs d'assises cela cote cher  l'tat, rsultat ils essaient d'en faire le moins possible, et  tout prix !!!

Une affaire (en France) : un homme s'attaque  son voisin  coup de hache (!...) et manque de le tuer (hpital, arrt de travail, etc...) => tribunal simple pour violence, mais pas du tout tentative de meurtre aux assises... c'est vrai qu'une hache, ce n'est pas si dangereux...  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Et tout a "pour faire des conomies"...

Faites le parallle avec les coutes tlphoniques, normalement, c'est seulement possible sur l'autorisation d'un juge, et vous savez tous ce que cela a donn il y a quelques annes...

Il faut surtout arrter de faire croire au grand public qu'Internet c'est le monde de Disney o tout le monde il est gentil, ils doivent apprendre  tre prudent et  rflchir un minimum avant de cliquer n'importe o, n'importe comment, sans lire, ni penser !
Je vois ces comportement tous les jours (je bosse dans l'informatique et notamment la maintenance)...

Bref, par habitude je me mfies toujours du : _"Nous savons ce qui est bon pour vous, laissez-nous faire, ne vous inquitez pas, on s'occupe de tout..."_ AARRGGHHHH !!  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

Du nouveau...

----------


## pseudocode

> *Attention, similitude douteuse?*: les modrateurs ne seraient-ils pas les HADOPI du forum?


 ::mouarf::  Mais: non. La modration et le bannissement ne sont pas automatiss sur le Forum,  la diffrence de HADOPI.

----------


## Immobilis

> Ok donc pour toi c'est cool si un agent de police patrouille dans ta maison (PC) et te suive partout o tu vas (Internet) en permanence vu que tu n'as rien  te reprocher??
> Moi dsol ca me fait c****. D'autant plus que rien ne nous garantit qu'ils ne vont rien faire de ces informations mme si tu n'as rien  te reprocher !


La similitude est interessante. Je dirais qu'il faut considrer qu'internet empite sur mon domaine priv. En surfant sur des sites je m'expose  des contenus dangereux sans forcement en connaissance de cause. C'est un peu comme si ma porte tait ouverte  un inconnu. Connaissant un peu les risques, je prend quelques dispositions, mais pour quelqu'un qui ne s'y connait pas ou pour simplement veiller sur ma maison en mon absence, il pourrait tre interessant de laisser un vigile devant ma porte ou  l'interieur pour veiller  ce qu'il n'y ait pas d'intrusions.


> Du nouveau...


Bah, c'est amusant je trouve de voir voluer l'Internet.  ::):  L'article montre que les politiques font des tentatives mais que finalement il reviennent sur leurs dcisions. Beaucoup de bruit pour rien.



> Mais: non. La modration et le bannissement ne sont pas automatiss sur le Forum,  la diffrence de HADOPI.


Y'a quelques trucs automatiss tout de mme, mais c'est pas aussi intrusif.

----------


## BobLunique

> L'article montre que les politiques font des tentatives mais que finalement il reviennent sur leurs dcisions. Beaucoup de bruit pour rien.


Oui, tu as raison, le gouvernement est bienveillant, si on avait acquiesc gentillement, ils auraient probablement retir leur projet de loi d'eux mme... et ils auraient mme ajout :

... "ro on abuse la quand meme, aller, on efface on leur explique tout et on s'excuse  ::mouarf::  " ...

----------


## MaliciaR

> Bah, c'est amusant je trouve de voir voluer l'Internet.  L'article montre que les politiques font des tentatives mais que finalement il reviennent sur leurs dcisions.


Drle de sens de l'humour  ::roll:: 





> Beaucoup de bruit pour rien.


Donc, tous qui disons que a vire au dlire scuritaire et on est en train de se construire un enfer entre 1984 et Ubu Roi, tous on est  diagnostiquer comme souffrant de psychopathologies telles anxits paniques et paranoa aige...? 
Autant presque plus rien ne m'tonne de la part de l'actuel gouvernement (mme pas Allgre pour le nouvel ministre...), autant je trouve ce genre de propos super inquitants et trash.

----------


## Immobilis

> autant je trouve ce genre de propos super inquitants et trash.


Trash?? Poubelle? Quelle definition donnes-tu de cette expression?

Je dirais que l'HADOPI bien utilis est  l'internet ce que les radars sont  la route.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai failli me faire tamponner (choc frontal) par une con****e qui tlphonnait d'une main conduisait de l'autre et qui n'avait plus de bras pour passer les vitesses. Du coup elle a lach le volant! Sa voiture a fait un cart sur ma voie. Rien que pour a il faudrait des spyware dans les tlphones qui bloquent les appels quand la vitesse de dplacement dpasse celle de la marche  pieds. On ne peut pas mettre un gendarme derrire chaque arbre, du coup j'attend avec impatience le bridage des voitures, les radars embarqus pour empcher les conn**ds (en 4x4) qui doublent en forant le passage sachant que leur parebuffle fera une bonne contre mesure.

Bon, je vous file un lien pour faire part de vos inquitudes directement au ministre de l'conomie de l'industrie et de l'emploi: Questionnaire au sujet de l'internet du futur

A+

----------


## BobLunique

> Trash?? Poubelle? Quelle definition donnes-tu de cette expression?


google.fr -> define: trash -> 




> Utilis en tant qu'adjectif dans le langage courant, il qualifie une action ou un ouvrage, voire un personnage, physiquement sale, rpugnant ou moralement malsain.





> Je dirais que l'HADOPI bien utilis est  l'internet ce que les radars sont  la route.


Quelle revelation ! Quelle eclat de lucidit ! j'adore la compraison  ::ccool:: 




> En surfant sur des sites je m'expose  des contenus dangereux sans forcement connaissance de cause.


La dernire fois, mon ecran m'a mordu, et lorsque j'ai essay de le faire lacher, paff ! une photo pedophile m'est tomb par hasard sur les genoux... j'ai biensur renvoy l'ecran agressif au fournisseur  ::roll:: 

Enfin ce n'est pas grave, a ne se reproduira plus ! mon gouvernement bien pensant viendra a mon secours et je pourrais respirer a nouveau l'air pur de l'internet et boire de l'eau minrale  ::mouarf:: 

PS :

Seul la raison peut vaincre la raison, d'o ce feu de dtresse raisonable  ::aie::

----------


## Immobilis

> google.fr -> define: trash ->


Je demandais *sa* dfinition. As-tu un cerveau  la place de Google?



> Quelle revelation ! Quelle eclat de lucidit ! j'adore la compraison


Est-ce que tu peux aller plus loin dans ta reflexion? Tout cela n'est pas trs constructif. Inutile d'tre insultant, c'est l'apanage de ceux qui manquent d'arguments.


> La dernire fois, mon ecran m'a mordu, et lorsque j'ai essay de le faire lacher, paff ! une photo pedophile m'est tomb par hasard sur les genoux... j'ai biensur renvoy l'ecran agressif au fournisseur 
> 
> Enfin ce n'est pas grave, a ne se reproduira plus ! mon gouvernement bien pensant viendra a mon secours et je pourrais respirer a nouveau l'air pur de l'internet et boire de l'eau minrale


Navrant


> Seul la raison peut vaincre la raison, d'o ce feu de dtresse raisonable


Tes arguments sont tout sauf raisonns.


> Oui, tu as raison, le gouvernement est bienveillant, si on avait acquiesc gentillement, ils auraient probablement retir leur projet de loi d'eux mme... et ils auraient mme ajout :
> 
> ... "ro on abuse la quand meme, aller, on efface on leur explique tout et on s'excuse  " ...


Non, je ne crois pas et de toute faons, en ce moment peu importe les protestations, le parlement n'en est plus un. La majorit suis le gouvernement et plus rien d'autre ne passe que ce que le gouvernement dcide. J'imagine qu'ils s'en mordront les doigts quand ils verront les parades arriver.

Enfin, pour "conclure" mon propos, oui, Internet doit tre surveill de bout en bout. Oui la justice doit tre capable de pntrer dans un PC quand il y a suspicion de crime. Le droit d'auteur finalement, je m'en tape. Par contre les crimes pdophiles non. On ne peut pas laisser le net sans surveillance et il faut armer l'Etat  hauteur des criminels.

Minority Report se base sur des venements non encore produits pour sanctionner sans jugement. Ce film montre qu'il y a toujours un choix et tant qu'il n'y a pas passage  l'acte il ne devrait pas y avoir de sanction. La justice est humaine et faillible. Malheureusement les erreurs judiciaires existent depuis des lustres.

----------


## MaliciaR

> Je demandais *sa* dfinition.


Beh ma dfinition est aussi celle donne par Google. Aussi, trash rime pour moi avec gore, donc monstrueux et anti-humain... C'est d  ma psychopathologie, je pense : la paranoa aige anti-liberticide atteint des sommets ces derniers temps...





> As-tu un cerveau  la place de Google?


Sinon, je te rappelle ce que tu as dit toi-mme :



> Inutile d'tre insultant, c'est l'apanage de ceux qui manquent d'arguments.


Concernant le constructif des avis... Je suis dsole, mais je ne trouve pas les tiens beaucoup plus constructifs que ceux que tu dnonces. Si Hadopi est un "radar internet", je suis le pape. Ce genre de loi est dmagogue, criminel et criminogne. Faut-il refaire des CC des millions de lignes qui ont t crites sur le sujet? Au lieu d'opposer un avis perso, renseigne-toi sur laquadrature.net et essaie de dmonter leurs arguments, lesquels sont eux, bien structurs et soutenus par des faits.

Bonne nuit.

----------


## Immobilis

Je constate plusieurs choses:
Les membres du forum ont plutt l'air d'accords pour une lutte contre le piratage "La lutte contre le piratage est-elle lgitime?". Et encore...Il n'y a plus de rponses dans la discussion "[Hadopi] Soyons constructifs. Comment lutter contre le tlchargement illgal ?". Soit on a tout dit, soit le sujet n'interesse plus personne ou encore on ne veut pas lutter.Au contraire, on s'interesse beaucoup  " [Hadopi] La loi Hadopi efficace ? Les solutions techniques pour la contourner"J'aurais tendance  conclure que:
Il faut que la police arrte les mchantsQu'on ne sait pas trop comment faireQu'il faut que la police se dbrouille avec ce qu'elle a mais que surtout elle ne tente pas de lutter avec les mmes armes que les mchantsQu'on ne se considre pas vraiment comme dlinquants quand on pique un ou deux mp3 ou divxQu'on cherche par tous les moyens  passer inaperu aux yeux de la police pour continuer de piquer un ou deux mp3 ou divxQue notre action est encore moins efficace que les combats sociaux actuels car on reste devant nos PC au lieu de dscendre dans la rue.
En fait, c'est le genre de discussion qui sert  rien. Merci, je m'en desabonne.  ::ccool::

----------


## shkyo

> En fait, c'est le genre de discussion qui sert  rien. Merci, je m'en desabonne.


Plutt facile comme mthode, on me conteste un peu trop ? Bouh ! Je m'en vais dignement continuer  faire l'autruche ailleurs...  ::roll:: 

C'est vrai que la ralit brute des choses effraie parfois du monde qui prfre fermer les yeux en attendant que a passe...  ::?:

----------


## Immobilis

J'avais une chose  ajouter.



> Sinon, je te rappelle ce que tu as dit toi-mme :


Tu as raison, j'admets mon impatience pour le coup. BobLunique accepte mes excuses.



> Plutt facile comme mthode, on me conteste un peu trop ? Bouh ! Je m'en vais dignement continuer  faire l'autruche ailleurs...


Pour le reste, discuter de ce sujet prcis ne fera pas franchement avancer le dbat. Quelle autres actions que ces discussions comptez vous mettre en oeuvre pour lutter?


> Donc, tous qui disons que a vire au dlire scuritaire et on est en train de se construire un enfer entre 1984 et Ubu Roi, tous on est  diagnostiquer comme souffrant de psychopathologies telles anxits paniques et paranoa aige...? 
> Autant presque plus rien ne m'tonne de la part de l'actuel gouvernement (mme pas Allgre pour le nouvel ministre...), autant je trouve ce genre de propos super inquitants et trash.


En tous les cas merci de ne pas dnigrer les arguments de ceux dont l'opinion diffre de la votre, ni de juger.

Bon, all, je quitte quand mme ce dbat.

A+  :;):

----------


## MaliciaR

> En tous les cas merci de ne pas dnigrer les arguments de ceux dont l'opinion diffre de la votre, ni de juger.


Je ne dnigre pas vos opinions. Je dis juste que dfendre la politique du gouvernement actuel est dans mon systme de valeurs politiques (et dans celui de plein d'autres, si je sais lire les posts ici  :;):  ) quelque chose d'inacceptable. Encore moins, je juge moralement si c'est ce qui vous chagrine : j'utilise seulement des adjectifs qui semblent pour moi reflter le plus mieux ce que je pense.

Sinon, puisque la distance entre le citoyen et le gouvernement est beaucoup trop norme pour tre franchissable et saine, je suis d'avis que les actions symboliques ne servent malheureusement  rien... M'est avis que toute personne se servant d'un ordinateur et ayant une connexion internet devra savoir comment chiffrer ses partitions : ce n'est pas que tout le monde doit le faire pour ne pas se faire chopper pour piratage, mais avant tout parce que tout le monde est dsormais considr coupable... Trs bientt des rseaux tels Freenet seront d'usage beaucoup plus simplifi, sans parler de l'existence de Tor & Co qui vont tre de plus en plus utiliss par les internautes. Ce que le gouvernement ne pige pas, c'est que les lois du type Hadopi vont juste acclrer ce processus et ils se retrouveront trs trs rapidement comme des glands  n'avoir strictement aucun contrle sur quoi que ce soit.

----------


## om

> Donc, fondamentalement, vous n'tes pas contre. C'est juste le risque de drive?


Il met en place (plus prcisment continue  mettre en place, aprs Hadopi) les dispositifs techniques, avec une liste de sites bloqus NON DIFFUSE.

D'une part, la liste des infractions vises pourra tre tendue par dcret (casinos en ligne, diffamation, plus tard diffusion d'ides contraire aux projets du gouvernement, les sites anti-filtrage et anti-censure...).

D'autre part, la liste n'tant pas rendue publique, des sites peuvent tre ajouts volontairement, mme s'il n'ont rien  voir avec les infractions vises, puisque la transparence n'est pas voulue.

De plus, la "scurit" du juge d'instruction pourrait bien tomber

MAM dit dans l'expos des motifs que ces sites sont en constante augmentation, et qu'il faut protger les internautes de ce genre de contenus, internautes qui tombent dessus involontairement.

Dj, "en constante augmentation" sans aucune tude, allez, croyons-la sur parole. Il faut "protger les internautes de ce genre de contenus" : cette loi veut combattre l'immense danger que coure la population, qui risque de tomber sur un site pdopornographique sans faire exprs (elle ne vise en rien la lutte anti-pdophiles).
D'aprs les nombreux commentaires lus ici et l, combien sont dj tombs sur 1 image pdopornographique en 15 ans d'internet? Le "danger couru" est-il si norme?

Par ailleurs, quel pourcentage reprsentent les sites pdopornographiques accessibles en HTTP par rapport  tous les contenus sur des rseaux chiffrs? Je n'en ai aucune ide, mais a ne me surprendrait pas que a ne dpasse pas 5% (source aussi fiable que celles apportes dans le projet de loi) : ces personnes doivent savoir que ce qu'elles font est mal, et prennent sans doute des mesures pour se cacher.

Donc pour rsumer, pour combattre un danger quasi-inexistant de tomber sur une image pdophile sans le vouloir en naviguant sur internet, qu'on peut dj combattre par des procdures lgales existantes (mais en un tout petit peu plus de temps), on va mettre en place tous les mesures pour pouvoir filtrer du net des sites sur simple demande du gouvernement (je rappelle que la liste des sites filtrs ne sera pas publique, et que dans d'autres pays o ce filtrage a t mis en place, seulement 32% des sites taient rellement des sites pdopornographiques).

Si vous croyez vraiment que l'objectif est de combattre ce "danger" hautement improbable de tomber par inadvertance sur une image pdophile, qui par ailleurs ne fera que finir de dplacer le problme sur les rseaux chiffrs (et donc empcher toute remonte aux sources), je vous trouve bien naf de ne pas oser imaginer que ce n'est pas le but rel de la loi (ou plutt de cette nouvelle pice de puzzle qu'est cette loi)...

Quand j'entendais "Sarko est un dictateur, il veut tuer la libert d'expression et contrler les mdias, il est pour une France ingalitaire...", je me disais "mais n'importe quoi, vous dlirez".

Puis il y a eu la rforme audiovisuelle (nomination du prsident notamment, sans compter suppression de la pub sur les chanes publiques). Puis il y a eu Hadopi (que j'ai suivi de trs prs, dans les tribunes de l'assemble parfois), o j'ai vu tous les mensonges assns pour faire passer la loi cote que cote (quitte  dire quelque chose et son contraire  une journe d'intervalle). O les mdias n'ont quasiment jamais parl des arguments contre la loi ; enfin, si, un peu avant le 9 avril, mais aprs, tous les mdias taient verrouills, les journalistes subissaient des pressions et annulaient des contacts avec la quadrature du net. O videmment l'pisode du licenciement de TF1 a bien rvl les relations entre les mdias et le gouvernement.

 propos de la France ingalitaire (rien  voir avec loppsi, mais bon, c'tait un des arguments que je trouvais "exagr"), Sarko l'a lui-mme dit rcemment :  Une socit galitaire c'est le contraire d'une socit de libert et de responsabilit  (propos cit par Bayrou dans son livre  Abus de pouvoir ).


Pour ceux qui ont suivi Hadopi, on retrouve exactement les mmes lments :
procdure d'urgencechiffres annoncs sans tude cite dans l'expos des motifsprtexte annonc que personne ne peut contester (on ne peut pas contester qu'il faut que les artistes soient rmunrs, comme on ne peut pas contester qu'il faut lutter contre la pdophilie)l'application du texte ne rsout en rien le problme (hadopi : les artistes ne vont pas tre plus rmunrs, loppsi : les pdophiles ne seront aucunement gns, ils seront mme protgs car ils ne pourront aller que sur des rseaux chiffrs)des mesures qui permettent de surveiller (mme des innocents) et de bloquer des contenus drangeants (pas que illgaux)

----------


## Furikawari

Pas mieux. Par contre ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que beaucoup ici ne se proccupe de ce problme que pour une seule est unique raison : a touche  leur petit pr carr, le net. C'est comme a pour beaucoup de choses actuellement, et ceux qui s'indignent devant Hadopi devraient regarder un petit peu plus loin que le bout de leur nez et voir que finalement Hadopi (ou mme Loppsi 2) ne sont que la partie visible de l'iceberg.

----------


## BobLunique

Vois le cot positif des choses, si chaqun voyait au moins que son petit pres carr est en danger, puisqu'on porte atteinte a chaque petit carr, toute la polulation pourrait s'insurger.
D'apres moi, le seul blockage, ce n'est pas le nombre de mecontents, mais les coutumes ancestrales qui nous empechent de remettre totalement en question un systme, mme lorsque ce systme est contre la majorit. Cf, l'italie, dont la volont est bien moins canalises par ces valeurs. ( *paf me voila fich*  ::aie::  )

----------


## om

> Pas mieux. Par contre ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que beaucoup ici ne se proccupe de ce problme que pour une seule est unique raison : a touche  leur petit pr carr, le net. C'est comme a pour beaucoup de choses actuellement, et ceux qui s'indignent devant Hadopi devraient regarder un petit peu plus loin que le bout de leur nez et voir que finalement Hadopi (ou mme Loppsi 2) ne sont que la partie visible de l'iceberg.


Oui, c'est exactement ce que m'a dit un collgue.

Mais on ne peut se rvolter que quand on comprend ce qu'il se passe. Ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop les enjeux de l'Hadopi pensent "je suis pour Hadopi car les artistes doivent tre rmunrs". Pareil pour Loppsi : "je suis pour Loppsi car la pdophilie c'est mal". Il faut expliquer aux gens pourquoi ces projets sont dangereux, et les autres nous expliquent pourquoi la rforme de la justice, de l'hpital sont dangereuses

----------


## MaliciaR

Pour plussoyer ce que disent Furikawari et Rom, une pitite lecture.

----------


## pseudocode

> D'aprs les nombreux commentaires lus ici et l, combien sont dj tombs sur 1 image pdopornographique en 15 ans d'internet? Le "danger couru" est-il si norme?


Hum... Si tu vas par l, combien d'entre nous se sont dj retrouv au coeur d'un attentat en 20/30 ans de vie ? Pratiquement personne. Faut-il en dduire que les terroristes n'existent pas et que les mesures anti-terroristes ne sont qu'un complot gouvernemental qui leur permet de fouiller impunment nos valises  la recherche de propagande du parti d'opposition ?

Autant je veux bien croire que les risques de drives de la LOPPSI sont plus que probable, autant je pense que la lutte contre la pdo-pornographie mrite qu'on donne les moyens lgaux et techniques aux autorits comptentes.




> Puis il y a eu la rforme audiovisuelle (nomination du prsident notamment, sans compter suppression de la pub sur les chanes publiques). Puis il y a eu Hadopi (que j'ai suivi de trs prs, dans les tribunes de l'assemble parfois), o j'ai vu tous les mensonges assns pour faire passer la loi cote que cote (quitte  dire quelque chose et son contraire  une journe d'intervalle). O les mdias n'ont quasiment jamais parl des arguments contre la loi ; enfin, si, un peu avant le 9 avril, mais aprs, tous les mdias taient verrouills, les journalistes subissaient des pressions et annulaient des contacts avec la quadrature du net. O videmment l'pisode du licenciement de TF1 a bien rvl les relations entre les mdias et le gouvernement.


Reste a savoir s'il tait dans l'intrt de ces mdias "privs" et donc forcment indpendants ( ::roll:: ) de lutter contre HADOPI. Dois-je de prfrence accorder ma confiance  des mdias controls par un grand groupe financier ou  des mdias controls par un gouvernement ? hum... Lequel  le plus intrt  tre impartial sur HADOPI... hum... aucun des deux je crois.  ::aie::

----------


## om

> Envoy par om
> 
> D'aprs les nombreux commentaires lus ici et l, combien sont dj tombs sur 1 image pdopornographique en 15 ans d'internet? Le "danger couru" est-il si norme?
> 
> 
> Hum... Si tu vas par l, combien d'entre nous se sont dj retrouv au coeur d'un attentat en 20/30 ans de vie ? Pratiquement personne. Faut-il en dduire que les terroristes n'existent pas et que les mesures anti-terroristes ne sont qu'un complot gouvernemental qui leur permet de fouiller impunment nos valises  la recherche de propagande du parti d'opposition ?


Sauf que "tre confront  une image", si a arrive une fois tous les 30 ans Ce n'est pas  le risque d'tre victime  hein, l c'est  le risque de voir la photo d'un crime  a n'est pas la mme chose

Il est dit clairement dans l'expos des motifs que le but de l'article 4 est de protger les internautes de tomber par inadvertance sur un tel site :



> L'article 4 *protge les internautes contre les images de pornographie enfantine*. Le nombre d'images de pornographie enfantine diffuses sur internet est en augmentation constante depuis plusieurs annes.


Un petit article paru aujourd'hui :
http://www.mediapart.fr/club/edition...loppsi-censure

----------


## pseudocode

> Il est dit clairement dans l'expos des motifs que le but de l'article 4 est de protger les internautes de tomber par inadvertance sur un tel site


Non, ce n'est pas tout a fait cela. La loi francaise actuelle condamne dj l'ensemble des comportements dlictuels, tels que la production d'images pdophiles, leur consultation habituelle, leur dtention, leur enregistrement, ou encore leur diffusion. (cf le texte, quelques lignes aprs ta citation)

Ca c'est la loi, et je suppose que personne n'est contre.  ::aie:: 

La lutte sur internet passe en priorit par la coupure des serveurs diffusant les images. Mais que faire pour les serveurs hbergs hors de France (c'est a dire la grande majorit) ? Et bien, me direz-vous, il suffit de demander au pays hbergeur de faire le necessaire.... Mais c'est long et pas toujours efficace : alors que faire pendant ce temps l ? Faire semblant de ne pas savoir qu'il existe et le laisser accessible ? Ou bloquer son accs depuis la France ?

----------


## jmnicolas

Le problme n'est certainement pas la pdophilie, c'est juste un argument.

Je connais quelqu'un (air connu  ::oops::   ::mrgreen::  ) qui a commenc son utilisation d'internet en 1997. A l'poque le filtrage tait inexistant et mme la recherche la plus banale dans un moteur de recherche te retournait 250 sites pornos, genre "chaussure" et pan 20 pages de rsultat sur le ftichisme des talons ...

Et bien au cours de nombreuses heures (jours, mois annes ...) passes  chercher du porno, ladite personne ( dont nous maintenons toujours l'identit secrte  :;):  ) est tombe en tout et pour tout sur *UNE* et je dis bien *une seule* image sur laquelle il tait permis d'avoir un doute sur l'ge de la figurante (donc pas une enfant, au pire une ado, au mieux une adulte qui faisait trs jeune).

Alors qu'on ose nous dire qu'aujourd'hui avec le flicage total mis en place qu'il est possible de tomber par hasard sur un site pdophile, je n'y crois pas une seule seconde. 
A combien d'entre vous c'est dj arriv ? Vous connaissez quelqu'un  qui c'est arriv ? (bon d'un autre cot vu l'hystrie collective autour de la pdophilie je suis pas sr que les gens s'en vanteraient).


Enfin bref je pense qu'on est dans les prmices d'une socit Orwellienne.

Il n'y a  mon sens aucune issue politique : nos chers reprsentants politiques se foutent bien de ce que l'on pense, ils savent trs bien que ceux qui sont lus (UMP et il y a encore quelques annes PS) appartiennent  la mme lite. Quick ou McDo le gout est diffrent, pourtant c'est la mme merde  l'intrieur.

Quant aux syndicats ils sont juste l pour encadrer la contestation pour que a ne dborde pas trop : ils n'ont pas obtenus la moindre avance sociale depuis 30 ans.

A lire notamment "L'insurrection qui vient" * je trouve l'analyse de notre socit trs pertinente.
Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la conclusion (en gros : sabotages sans mort conduisant  l'effondrement de l'tat sous son propre poids). Le terrorisme mme de la plus extrme violence n'a jamais fait plier un tat, allez demander aux Palestiniens si Isral s'est retir des territoires qu'ils occupent illgalement depuis 1967.

Je crois que la seule chose qui reste c'est rsum par la petite phrase pleine de sagesse : "_Si tu veux changer le monde, commences par te changer toi mme._" (il me semblait que c'tait de Gandhi, mais mon Google-Fu s'est rvl trop faible).

Ca fait 5 ans que je n'utilise plus de carte bleue (sauf pour retirer de l'argent bien entendu). Je n'ai aucune carte de fidlit (style carte Leclerc qui trace tes achats). 

J'ai bien un tlphone portable mais il ne me suit jamais dans mes dplacements (pourtant j'ai rien  cacher), il reste  la maison en permanence. Je ne peux mme pas appeler avec, juste recevoir des appels (je recharge la mobicarte 2x par an pour garder le numro valide).

Je n'ai plus de tl depuis 4 ans. Et vu les fins de mois difficiles actuellement, je pense que je n'aurai bientt plus internet, mais l j'avoue que a va tre difficile de s'en passer  ::?: 

Je n'ai pas de dette (ce dont je me flicite tous les jours depuis que je suis sans emploi).
Dommage que je n'aie pas l'me paysanne, sinon il y a longtemps que je vivrais en semi-autarcie.

C'est sr que je passe pour un alien (ou un vieux con de ... 31 ans  ::aie:: ) mais je me sens mieux ainsi. Ca s'est fait progressivement, et finalement on s'accommode trs bien de vivre sans ces empcheurs de "viepriver" en rond (verbe du premier groupe que je viens d'inventer pour l'occasion  ::mrgreen::  ).



* si avec ce genre de mot cl mon message n'est pas flagg par big brother  ::mouarf::  (note aux hommes  cagoule noire : pas la peine de casser la porte  l'explosif, suffit juste de sonner et je viens ouvrir  ::lol::  )

----------


## MaliciaR

Parlant de pdopornographie : http://wikileaks.org/wiki/My_life_in_child_porn
(Ce n'est pas un tmoignage faisant appel aux sentiments, rassurez-vous)

----------


## shkyo

De toute faon, la pdopornographie n'est qu'un nime prtexte... OK c'est tout  fait rprhensible, on n'est bien d'accord, mais c'est la mme mthode depuis plusieurs annes maintenant, pour faire passer des trucs un peu excessifs, on choisit un joli prtexte, bien mdiatique, et zou...

Et aprs, une fois que c'est pass, on s'en fout royalement mais les nouvelles lois sont bien l, elles...  ::aie:: 

On est maintenant dans un monde de l'apologie des rsultats, tout doit rentrer dans des jolis tableaux avec pleins de petites cases bien dfinies !  ::aie::  ::calim2:: 

Ce qu'il y a derrire les cases, on s'en tape, c'est la quantit et les pourcentages qui compte...  ::?:

----------


## el_slapper

> De toute faon, la pdopornographie n'est qu'un nime prtexte... OK c'est tout  fait rprhensible, on n'est bien d'accord, mais c'est la mme mthode depuis plusieurs annes maintenant, pour faire passer des trucs un peu excessifs, on choisit un joli prtexte, bien mdiatique, et zou...
> 
> Et aprs, une fois que c'est pass, on s'en fout royalement mais les nouvelles lois sont bien l, elles... 
> 
> On est maintenant dans un monde de l'apologie des rsultats, tout doit rentrer dans des jolis tableaux avec pleins de petites cases bien dfinies ! 
> 
> Ce qu'il y a derrire les cases, on s'en tape, c'est la quantit et les pourcentages qui compte...


+1

EXCEL est en train de dtruire le monde, et j'exagre  peine, simplement parcequ'il dconnecte le chiffre de la ralit qu'il reprsente.

----------


## Mdinoc

De plus, comme ils disent dans l'un des articles, couper un site pdopornographique est la _dernire_ chose  faire quand la police tombe dessus, puisque a dit  ses utilisateurs qu'il a t dcouvert!

----------


## MaliciaR

Bon, outre la faisabilit de la chose (on va bientt manquer d'ip  ::aie::  ), les recommandations suivantes ne me plaisent gure (surtout la 11) :



> Recommandation n 7 - Rendre obligatoires les correspondants informatique et liberts pour les structures publiques et prives de plus de cinquante salaris
> (...)
> Recommandation n 11 - Crer a minima une obligation de notification des failles de scurit auprs de la CNIL

----------


## Mdinoc

La 11 me parait stupide, vu que les failles de scurit ne sont pas supposes tre connues  l'avance...

----------


## shkyo

Je crois que dcidment nos politiques n'arriveront jamais  comprendre les fonctionnement des adresses IP... ::aie:: 

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi Mdinoc, la n11 est inapplicable dans la ralit !

Quand  celle-ci : Recommandation n 3 - Promouvoir rapidement la cration de labels identifiant et valorisant des logiciels, applications et systmes offrant des garanties renforces en matire de protection des donnes personnelles

=> Chouette, un nouveau label, a nous manquait ! Blague  part, mis  part servir  berner l'utilisateur moyen, cela ne changera pas grand chose, quand on voit comment les labels sont contourns dans l'agro-alimentaire, alors en informatique...

Celles-ci : Recommandation n 13 - Rserver au lgislateur la comptence exclusive pour crer un fichier de police
Recommandation n 14 - Rflchir  la cration dun droit   lhtronymat  et dun droit  loubli
Recommandation n 15 - Inscrire dans notre texte constitutionnel la notion de droit au respect de la vie prive

Elles me plaisent bien, mais franchement ce n'est pas jou... Pourtant, il y en a besoin, bientt on pourra scanner ce qu'il y a dans nos placards rien qu'en passant dans la rue, merci les tiquettes RFID !  ::aie::

----------


## Qwert

> Oui, c'est exactement ce que m'a dit un collgue.
> 
> Mais on ne peut se rvolter que quand on comprend ce qu'il se passe. Ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop les enjeux de l'Hadopi pensent "je suis pour Hadopi car les artistes doivent tre rmunrs". Pareil pour Loppsi : "je suis pour Loppsi car la pdophilie c'est mal". Il faut expliquer aux gens pourquoi ces projets sont dangereux, et les autres nous expliquent pourquoi la rforme de la justice, de l'hpital sont dangereuses


+1 Mais expliquer les gens, y a rien de plus compliqu... car pour eux : c'est de l'informatique, c'est trop compliqu

Sinon mon avis sur cette loi ?  ::vomi::

----------


## Currahee

Ca y est on a shopp un cybercriminel ...  ::aie:: 

http://www.rue89.com/2009/06/05/hou-...squau-tribunal

----------


## MoscoBlade

> Ca y est on a shopp un cybercriminel ... 
> 
> http://www.rue89.com/2009/06/05/hou-...squau-tribunal


Du grand n'importe quoi !  :8O:

----------


## Loceka

Eh oui, c'est beau la dmocratie, la possibilit d'exprimer nos opinions...

Un truc marrant  faire serait de laisser un commentaire avec l'IP de la sus-cite Morano  ::mouarf:: 

Qui plus est ce serait bnfique je pense, a leur prouverait qu'une IP ne vaut rien  ::ange::

----------


## om

J'ai fait une petite analyse perso des articles 2 3 4 et 23 du projet de loi LOPPSI : http://blog.rom1v.com/2009/06/attention-loppsi/

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*La CNIL a rendu public son avis du 16 avril 2009 sur le projet de loi LOPPSI 2*

La CNIL s'inquite que LOPPSI 2 instaure notamment le droit pour la police d'installer des mouchards sur les ordinateurs franais et la conservation de donnes personnelles pendant plusieurs mois.

"La Commission estime ncessaire que cette dcision d'installation ainsi que les modalits d'utilisation de ces dispositifs particulirement intrusifs, fassent l'objet d'une vigilance particulire, afin de garantir la proportionnalit de la mesure de surveillance aux objectifs poursuivis."

La CNIL signale galement les problmes que pourrait causer LOPSI 2 pour de nombreuses professions traitant de contenus sensibles, comme les cabinets d'avocats, les mdecins, notaires, huissiers, mais galement les parlementaires eux-mmes.  ::mouarf:: 

 ::fleche::  Dlibration n2009-200 du 16 avril 2009 portant avis sur sept articles du projet de loi dorientation et de programmation pour la performance de la scurit intrieure

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Chauve souris

Au risque de me ramasser un point Godwin je dirais que notre petit timonier a des accents  la Goebbels ("_Calomniez, calomniez, il en restera toujours quelque chose_"). Souvenez vous (il l'a rpt plusieurs fois) de "_Quand on propose pour la 3e fois du travail  un chmeur_ [et je crois qu'il a eu le culot d'ajouter "_dans son domaine_"] _et qu'il le refuse, on devrait luis supprimer ses allocations_". Alors que l'ANPE, mme si on les supplie ne propose jamais un travail (mme  l'poque - ancienne - o on pouvait trouver un job, pas forcment terrible, en deux jours de scrutation des annonces en libre service... de l'ANPE). Un tel propos fut aussi bassin par A. Madelin qui a pass sa jeunesse dans les rangs d'Ordre Nouveau.

En fait qu'est-ce qui les embte sur Internet ? C'est que ce n'est pas ce qu'ils auraient voulu : un Minitel couleur avec des sites publicitaires et de tl-achat. Seulement voila : a a vir au mdia pour le peuple et par le peuple. Insupportable ! On y passe de plus en plus de reportages qui n'auraient aucun droit de cit sur les mdias  la botte (sur Monsanto, sur la farce du "rchauffement climatique" anthropique, etc.). Plus de conditionnement possible : malgr la tloche, l'ducnat et la publicit, le penser non conforme est  la porte du vulgaire en quelque clics. Mme les ttes blondes peuvent aller y chercher un chappatoire  l'norme entreprise de conditionnement qui en fait ces si charmants crtins qu'on observe actuellement et qui fascinent les sociologues. Ce sont ces possibles anti-idologiques qui sont ce qu'ils appellent les "_dangers d'Internet_" (et non de traverser une "_autoroute de la communication_"  ::aie:: ) et non la dtestation  la mode comme la "pdophilie" (je tique sur le terme, maniaque smantique  la fois en tant que programmeur amateur et ancien des sciences humaines, en quoi une "philie" qui n'est donc pas une "rastie" est-elle si abominable ?) qui ne consiste tout au pire qu' collecter des* images* (mais il est vrai que "_notre poque qui prfre la reprsentation  la chose..._" comme le soulignait Feuerbach dans "_l'essence du christianisme_" a hypertrophi la reprsentation et on n'est pas loin de l'image-abomination des anciens iconoclastes et des actuels musulmans).

Donc, comme l'ont signal d'autres intervenants, vtrans du Net, on ne "_tombe pas_" sur des "_images pdophiles_" qui pourraient pervertir les p'tits n'enfants (qui peuvent voir toute autre chose bien plus traumatisante, AMHA, que la sexualit). Quant au "_terrorisme_" c'est l'affaire des spcialistes des services secrets, lesquels vous diront que moins ils se sentent surveills, plus ils sont surveillables.

Pour finir je rappellerais que nos chers (retraite chapeau, golden parachute, stocks options) grands patrons qui dlocalisent en Chine, sont aussi fascins par la rgression sociale de ce grand pays, pas seulement les salaires minuscules, mais le fait que les chinois sont traqus en permanence par la police politique. "_J'en ai rv, la Chine l'a fait_" est le nouveau slogan du MEDEF. Sachant qu'entre Sarkozy (prsident) et Sarkozy (MEDEF) il y a une vrai fraternit, je vous laisse conclure...

----------


## nikau6

A quand des attaques massives des serveurs gouvernementaux franais!!! 
 peut paraitre ridicule, mais j'ai tellement les boules contre ce gouvernement, que je voudrais tous les voir crever(les serveurs ::mouarf:: )!!

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 16.02.2010*
*LOPPSI : Le filtrage du Net adopt, bonne ou mauvaise nouvelle ?*

Nos dputs ont vot hier la Loi d'orientation et de programmation pour la performance de la scurit intrieure, Loppsi,  l'Assembl Nationale.

Cette dcision provoque dj une polmique, puisque l'article 4 du fameux texte tait dj le sujet de dbats enflamms.

Les dtracteurs de Loppsi dnoncent une volont de "censure du Net" par l'Etat.

Quelques heures seulement aprs le boycott de Google par l'Iran, l'inquitude semble de mise chez les franais.

L'article dont il est question prvoit le blocage de sites aux contenus pdopornographiques sur dcision de justice et la surveillance de suspects (par le biais d'coutes tlphoniques et de mouchards installs dans les ordinateurs des suspects  leur insu). 

Le Figaro en dtaillait le procd il y a quelques mois, dans un article sur le sujet : Concrtement, la police judiciaire pntrera chez le suspect aide d'un serrurier, de jour comme de nuit. Elle posera sur sa machine une cl de connexion, sorte de cl USB qui s'enfiche  l'arrire ou, mieux,  l'intrieur, sur l'un des ports disponibles. Et le mouchard renverra les donnes vers les ordinateurs des autorits, pour une dure maximum de huit mois.. Puis, de prcisier les personnes vises par ces mesures : "Il sagira de suspects dans le cadre dune enqute concernant certaines affaires (terrorisme, pdophilie, meurtre, torture, trafic d'armes et de stupfiants, enlvement, squestration, proxntisme, extorsion, fausse monnaie, blanchiment et aide  l'entre et sjour d'un tranger) et ds lors que les faits sont commis en bande. Surtout, les ordinateurs ne pourront tre surveills sans lautorisation dun juge dinstruction. Enfin, il existe des exceptions  ces mouchards qui ne pourront tre poss dans des cabinets d'avocats, de notaires, d'huissiers, de mdecins et des entreprises de presse. Mme interdiction concernant le domicile des magistrats, avocats et parlementaires.

Mais les opposants au texte craignent des drives : On sait bien que si lEtat instaurait un contrle policier en bas de chaque maison, pour ce motif dempcher chacun daccder  des photos denfants, il y aurait des barrires, des lvements (sic) de voix, pour rappeler que cest absurde, inefficace, disproportionn. Pourtant, cest bien lide., peut-on lire sur un blog.  

Les membres de la Quadrature du Net, qui s'taient dj illustrs dans la bataille anti-Hadopi, craignant quant  eux 
une restriction des cyber-liberts : Alors que l'efficacit du dispositif ne peut tre prouve, le gouvernement refuse de prendre en compte le fait que le surfiltrage - c'est--dire le "filtrage collatral" de sites innocents - est absolument invitable. Il s'agit donc bel et bien de permettre au gouvernement de contrler Internet, la porte tant dsormais ouverte  l'largissement du dispositif., peut-on lire sur leur site.

Selon eux, le prsident Nicolas Sarkozy aurait promis une extension de l'application de Loppsi  d'autres domaines et champs d'action.

L'arrive de cette loi est donc vue comme un prmice au filtrage du Net, une sorte de verrou numrique. 

Lire aussi :
Notre dossier Hadopi

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Loppsi puisse  terme tre dtourne pour venir en renfort d'Hadopi ?

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous favorable ou dfavorable au dispositif de Loppsi ?

 ::fleche::  Loppsi est-elle une menace pour la libert du Net ?

----------


## jayfaze

Ouille ! Y'aura bientot une "cyber guerre", les gens libres vs le gouvernement. Parceque la ca va devenir comme la chine sinon.

Deja qu'en chine, ils ont voulu filtrer les sms "coquin", mais heuresement ils se sont desistes fasse aux mecontentement des gens .....
mais ce n'est que parti remise.

Alors je vois bien venir la france, on commence doucement, puis finalement on filtre tout.

----------


## deverdeb

> Enfin, il existe des exceptions  ces mouchards qui ne pourront tre poss dans des cabinets d'avocats, de notaires, d'huissiers, de mdecins et des entreprises de presse. Mme interdiction concernant le domicile des magistrats, avocats et parlementaires.


Mouais... Ils nous sortent une loi assez discutables mais bon.
A mon avis, le plus discutable, ce sont les exceptions.

Ok, pour les mdecins, je peux comprendre.
Pour les notaires, avocats et juges divers,  la limite...
Pour les entreprises de presses, j'ai un peu plus de mal  comprendre.

Et enfin, pour les parlementaires, je trouve a lamentable !
Ils nous sortent des lois qu'ils imposent aux franais et eux, tranquillement, mettent en place des exceptions qui bien entendu les exclus de ces lois.

En fait, c'est plutt cool d'tre dput finalement. On peut faire plein de lois pour embter les gens, et cela tout en se mettant  l'abris... Je crois que quand je serai grand je serai dput  ::mouarf::

----------


## jfsenechal

C'est un logiciel espion install ?

Ben comme d'hab il sera vite "cracker"

Ou c'est plus complexe que a ?

----------


## Floral

Soyez tranquilles, ne pensez plus, nous le faisons pour vous. 
Bon, je vais prendre ma carte de presse, et me dclarer auto-entrepreuneur-rdacteur, je crois.
Heu... je suis tout de mme curieux de savoir comment ils comptent raliser leur cl USB magique.

----------


## Firwen

> C'est un logiciel espion install ?
> 
> Ben comme d'hab il sera vite "cracker"
> 
> Ou c'est plus complexe que a ?


http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualit...ee-pirate.html  ::roll::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah esperons que tout comme hadopi a se fasse refus par le parlement europen.

----------


## lochnar

Bah... on aura bientt un internet aussi libre que celui des chinois.  ::aie:: 
Plus rien ne m'tonne avec une telle personne a la tte  ::calim2::

----------


## Floral

Heureusement pour moi, le bidule ne fonctionne d'aprs l'article, qu'avec un OS Microsoft.

----------


## jayfaze

> Heureusement pour moi, le bidule ne fonctionne d'aprs l'article, qu'avec un OS Microsoft.


C'est clair. Si ils arrivent a installer ca sur mon serveur sun solaris, ben bravo, car moi meme ayant le ot de passe root, je galere a installer des trucs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Floral

A moins que ce ne soit pas ce mme bidule que les agents du KGB... pardon, je voulais dire de police, aient un autre joujou?

----------


## shkyo

Perso, pour aller sur le net, je vais m'acheter un petit portable simple et efficace sur lequel je vais un Linux, voir une distrib BSD, et zou... peinard !  ::mrgreen:: 

De toute faon, trop d'informations tue l'information, c'est bien beau de vouloir amasser des tonnes d'infos en fliquant tous le monde, mais s'il y a que 3 ou 4 gus derrire pour traiter, il n'en sortira pas grand chose...  :;):

----------


## Faiche

> "Il sagira de suspects dans le cadre dune enqute concernant certaines affaires (terrorisme, pdophilie, meurtre, torture, trafic d'armes et de stupfiants, enlvement, squestration, proxntisme, extorsion, fausse monnaie, blanchiment *et aide  l'entre et sjour d'un tranger*)


Je suis le seul choqu par le fait que qqun qui fait rentrer un tranger est aussi dangereux qu'un pdophile ou qu'un terroriste ?

----------


## Naquada

Nous avons enfin trouver le principal intrt de l'Ipad.

1- son systme d'exploitation ne sera surement pas support par cette cl (tout comme Linux)
2- il n'y a pas de port USB  ::D:

----------


## Matre Kenobi

> Je suis le seul choqu par le fait que qqun qui fait rentrer un tranger est aussi dangereux qu'un pdophile ou qu'un terroriste ?


dsol mais le texte ne dit pas qu'il met au mme niveau des enqutes sur des affaires diverses et varies, idem on pourrait se demander si le blanchiment d'argent est aussi pire que la pdophilie, je ne pense pas. attention  ne pas dtourner le sens.

----------


## Naquada

Le pire c'est la fausse monnaie de toute faon.

----------


## shkyo

Ce qui me laisse songeur, c'est la liste des pires trucs possibles qu'ils ont utilis pour faire passer leur droit au contrle en toute impunit... Manque plus que "crime contre l'humanit" et le compte est bon...  ::aie::  ::calim2:: 

En plus, sur la moiti de la liste, cela me semblerais relever du boulot des services secrets et des RG en toute logique, mais bon.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ne vous montez pas le bourrichon, les mecs. Cette loi n'est que de la poudre aux yeux, pour l'lectorat de droite et du FN avant les Rgionales. Faudrait pas que ces braves lecteurs, si soucieux de leur scurit que ces trangers et ces geeks dpravs (avec la casquette  l'envers et qui parlent le verlan), devant toutes les lois foireuses de N.S. aillent voter pour le MODEM ou le FN !   ::aie::

----------


## Matre Kenobi

> Ce qui me laisse songeur, c'est la liste des pires trucs possibles qu'ils ont utilis pour faire passer leur droit au contrle en toute impunit... Manque plus que "crime contre l'humanit" et le compte est bon... 
> 
> En plus, sur la moiti de la liste, cela me semblerais relever du boulot des services secrets et des RG en toute logique, mais bon.


Ces prtextes suffisent  faire passer la pilule aux communs !

----------


## _skip

Vous avez l'impression que c'est faisable a concrtement? D'aller vous mettre une cl USB dans votre ordinateur  votre insu pendant que vous tes de sortie? 

Confisquer la machine  la rigueur? Je veux dire si la personne est consciente que son ordi est surveill, elle va surement se tenir  carreau et utiliser d'autres moyens.

----------


## shkyo

En pratique, ce n'est qu'une question de moyen (financiers, humains et matriels) et je ne suis pas sr qu'il y ai de tels moyens en France... Vu que l'on vire tous le monde dans le priv comme dans le public, qui va rester pour se coltiner tout le boulot ?  ::mrgreen::  ::aie::

----------


## Naquada

C'est sur qu'ils ne peuvent pas externaliser le truc de la cl en Inde. Il faudrait qu'il puisse l'installer librement de l-bas.

----------


## Mdinoc

Enfin, le rsultat sera simple: Les gens qui ont des choses  cacher vont bosser avec le PC ouvert, pour voir du premier coup d'il si quelque chose a t ajout...

----------


## FailMan

> Ne vous montez pas le bourrichon, les mecs. Cette loi n'est que de la poudre aux yeux, pour l'lectorat de droite et du FN avant les Rgionales. Faudrait pas que ces braves lecteurs, si soucieux de leur scurit que ces trangers et ces geeks dpravs (avec la casquette  l'envers et qui parlent le verlan), devant toutes les lois foireuses de N.S. aillent voter pour le MODEM ou le FN !


Bien sr, je suis quasiment certain que a ne rentrera jamais en pratique. Le problme est que la grande majorit des "informaticiens", "geeks" et "buzzeurs" de la premire heure y croient btement...

Moi, a me fait doucement rire, personne ne peut contrler le Net. Personne. Certainement pas une bande de guignols qui confondent suite bureautique et parefeu...

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Bien sr, je suis quasiment certain que a ne rentrera jamais en pratique. Le problme est que la grande majorit des "informaticiens", "geeks" et "buzzeurs" de la premire heure y croient btement...
> 
> Moi, a me fait doucement rire, personne ne peut contrler le Net. Personne. Certainement pas une bande de guignols qui confondent suite bureautique et parefeu...


C'est bien la mthode cou... Food for thought

----------


## FailMan

Et naturellement, pas *1* australien n'a russi  craquer le systme...  ::aie:: 

C'est comme la Chine, *personne* n'a russi  passer par dessus les restrictions, bien videmment...  ::haha::

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Et naturellement, pas *1* australien n'a russi  craquer le systme... 
> 
> C'est comme la Chine, *personne* n'a russi  passer par dessus les restrictions, bien videmment...


On ne parle pas du petit geek qui n'a rien d'autre  foutre, mais d'une loi qui va toucher la population dans son ensemble. De temps en temps il est sain de voir ne serait-ce qu'un petit peu plus loin que le bout de son nez.

----------


## FailMan

Le nombre de lois qui passent et qui ne sont pas appliques car inappliquables... Le temps que leur systme se mette en marche, le gouvernement aura sans doute chang  ::roll:: 

Et si jamais a se met en place un jour, je serai bien curieux de voir comment a se passera  ::haha:: 

De toute manire, nous sommes dj fliqus et hyper fliqus... Tlphone, voiture, carte bleue, carte vitale, diverses carte de fidlit, FAI... Faut arrter deux minutes, le pire l-dedans est que vous condamnez ce flicage alors que vous l'acceptez de votre plein gr... Oui, c'est crit dans les diverses CGU que vous signez ou cochez quelque part avant de souscrire  quelque chose ou de vous inscrire quelque part  ::roll::

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Le nombre de lois qui passent et qui ne sont pas appliques car inappliquables... Le temps que leur systme se mette en marche, le gouvernement aura sans doute chang 
> 
> Et si jamais a se met en place un jour, je serai bien curieux de voir comment a se passera 
> 
> De toute manire, nous sommes dj fliqus et hyper fliqus... Tlphone, voiture, carte bleue, carte vitale, diverses carte de fidlit, FAI... Faut arrter deux minutes, le pire l-dedans est que vous condamnez ce flicage alors que vous l'acceptez de votre plein gr... Oui, c'est crit dans les diverses CGU que vous signez ou cochez quelque part avant de souscrire  quelque chose ou de vous inscrire quelque part


1- Tu ne sais pas qui je suis ni ce que je fais donc tes conclusions htives tu peux te les garder. (en vrac pas de permis, donc pas de voiture, pas de facebook et autre rseau pseudo sociaux, un compte gmail qui ne me sert qu' des inscriptions sur des fofos techniques, oui, je fais particulirement attention  ce genre de choses).

2- Si tu avais lu le lien que j'ai post, tu aurais vu que ce type d'approche a dj t appliqu. Et donc se cacher derrire des "c'est impossible", "ils ne le mettront jamais en place" n'est pas vraiment  l'ordre du jour. Ca a dj t fait et il n'y a pas de raison pour que a ne le soit pas, sauf si on s'y oppose.

----------


## FailMan

> 1- Tu ne sais pas qui je suis ni ce que je fais donc tes conclusions htives tu peux te les garder. (en vrac pas de permis, donc pas de voiture, pas de facebook et autre rseau pseudo sociaux, un compte gmail qui ne me sert qu' des inscriptions sur des fofos techniques, oui, je fais particulirement attention  ce genre de choses).


Tu l'as toi-mme dit  ::haha::  :




> On ne parle pas du petit geek qui n'a rien d'autre  foutre, mais d'une loi qui va toucher la population dans son ensemble. De temps en temps il est sain de voir ne serait-ce qu'un petit peu plus loin que le bout de son nez.


 ::aie:: 




> 2- Si tu avais lu le lien que j'ai post, tu aurais vu que ce type d'approche a dj t appliqu. Et donc se cacher derrire des "c'est impossible", "ils ne le mettront jamais en place" n'est pas vraiment  l'ordre du jour. Ca a dj t fait et il n'y a pas de raison pour que a ne le soit pas, sauf si on s'y oppose.


Pas en France.

----------


## Firwen

> De toute manire, nous sommes dj fliqus et hyper fliqus... Tlphone, voiture, carte bleue, carte vitale, diverses carte de fidlit, FAI... Faut arrter deux minutes, le pire l-dedans est que vous condamnez ce flicage alors que vous l'acceptez de votre plein gr... Oui, c'est crit dans les diverses CGU que vous signez ou cochez quelque part avant de souscrire  quelque chose ou de vous inscrire quelque part



Ce n'est pas parce que c'est courant que c'est acceptable.
C'est ce genre de petit drapage lgislatif qui :
1 - ridiculise un pouvoir judiciaire dj bien bancale.
2 - fait tendre la France vers un modle autoritaire  l'amricaine tout aussi bancale (et on est dja pas mal dans le genre ....Garde  vue ? ).

Il serait sage que le gouvernement arrte de prendre pour cible ce genre de faux problemes (Internet, pdophilie, scurit, identit nationale, ....)  pour s'occuper des vrai problmes de la France.. ( Emploi, dlocalisation, dette publique explose, Fracture sociale, Universits  la drive,.....).

----------


## Mdinoc

"prendre pour"?

Pour moi, c'tait dlibr: On a agit l'pouvantail pdophile *pour* faire passer cette loi...

----------


## Naquada

> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est courant que c'est acceptable.
> C'est ce genre de petit drapage lgislatif qui :
> 1 - ridiculise un pouvoir judiciaire dj bien bancale.
> 2 - fait tendre la France vers un modle autoritaire  l'amricaine tout aussi bancale (et on est dja pas mal dans le genre ....Garde  vue ? ).
> 
> Il serait sage que le gouvernement arrte de prendre pour cible ce genre de faux problemes (Internet, pdophilie, scurit, identit nationale, ....)  pour s'occuper des vrai problmes de la France.. ( Emploi, dlocalisation, dette publique explose, Fracture sociale, Universits  la drive,.....).


C'est bizarre, nous n'avons pas la mme liste des vrais problmes de la France... Les opinions politiques je te jure....

----------


## pcaboche

> Surtout, les ordinateurs ne pourront tre surveills sans lautorisation dun juge dinstruction.


Un juge de quoi ? Un juge d'instruction ? Prcisment le magistrat que veut faire disparatre Sarkozy ?  ::koi:: 

Ca ne risque pas d'tre un peu dur d'obtenir les autorisations de poser un mouchard si le seul magistrat en mesure de dlivrer lesdites autorisations n'existe plus ?  ::aie:: 

Note: la disparition du juge d'instruction est une trs mauvaise chose, mais c'est un autre dbat...

----------


## niarkyzator

De ce que j'en ai lu (sur un pdf que j'ai trouv sur le forum), la pedopornographie se fou royalement du filtrage, a fait bien longtemps qu'ils ont trouv comment passer  travers.

Je sais pas exactement en quoi la loi est applicable ou pas, ni ce que a va pouvoir changer sur internet, ce qui est sur, c'est que la pedophilie et le terrorisme c'est une excuse bidon pour faire passer une loi qui sens pas bon, et que de ce que j'entend en ce moment, critiquer publiquement le gouvernement c'est pas loin d'tre un acte reprehensible.

J'en viens presque  regretter le brave Chirac qui se fesait cracher dessus en pleine campagne electorale et qui gardait le sourire.

La seule question que je me pose c'est Qu'est ce qu'on peu faire pour empecher a ?

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Qu'est ce qu'on peu faire pour empecher a ?


Voter

----------


## Mdinoc

On a dj essay, mais les autres on tout fait rater.

----------


## OWickerman

Ce qui est bien c'est que la France n'a plus rien  envier  la Chine niveau libert du net.

----------


## shkyo

> ...De ce que j'en ai lu (sur un pdf que j'ai trouv sur le forum), la pedopornographie se fou royalement du filtrage, a fait bien longtemps qu'ils ont trouv comment passer  travers...


La plupart du temps, les systmes de filtrage ont toujours un bon train de retard (minimum...), cela se contourne souvent assez facilement...

J'avais vu dans une boite il y a quelques annes, un super filtre Internet de chez Nokia pour empcher les salaris d'aller surfer n'importe o, et ben au final aprs quelques tests (le salari est toujours trs joueur...  :;):  ) ils pouvaient voir ce qu'ils voulaient... super efficace le filtre !  ::aie::

----------


## FailMan

> Ce qui est bien c'est que la France n'a plus rien  envier  la Chine niveau libert du net.


Ce qu'il faut pas entendre  ::roll:: 




> La plupart du temps, les systmes de filtrage ont toujours un bon train de retard (minimum...), cela se contourne souvent assez facilement...


C'est pourquoi a sera trs difficilement applicable, si jamais la loi entre en vigueur un jour...
Le but de cette pseudo-loi est de faire peur, de crr une sorte de climat de tension, et tout le monde tombe dans le pige.
Une fois les lections passes, tout retombera, le nombre de lois antipiratage ou autre qui devait voir le jour, le nombre de lois tout court qui doivent voir le jour ou qui apparaissent, sans jamais tre appliques... Y'en a un bon paquet  ::aie::

----------


## OWickerman

> Ce qu'il faut pas entendre


Lire, pour le coup  ::ccool::

----------


## Marco46

Une bonne illustration de la connerie de cette loi par l'exemple.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Une bonne illustration de la connerie de cette loi par l'exemple.


C'est typique du mode de gouvernement actuel : faire dans le tapageur. Il est mdiatique ment beaucoup plus parlant de dire "on va obliger tous les FAI a bloquer ce site" (a montre que le "on" est actif, qu'il a le pouvoir) plutt que de dire qu'on va contacter l'hbergeur et lui demander d'liminer le problme, alors que c'est quelque chose que l'hbergeur fera dans 99,99% des cas pour diffrentes raisons (et celle cite dans ce lien est une des plus extrmes). M'enfin, a, au 20h de TF1, c'est beaucoup moins sex...

----------


## FailMan

> C'est typique du mode de gouvernement actuel : faire dans le tapageur.


Pourquoi contribuer  l'alimentation de ce tapage alors ?  ::lol::

----------


## dvilink

> C'est bizarre, nous n'avons pas la mme liste des vrais problmes de la France... Les opinions politiques je te jure....


Dans le cas que tu dcris il ne s'agit pas d'opinions politiques mais bel et bien de la vrit et de la ralit.
Certains comme toi sont juste plus sensibles aux faits divers pr-lectoraux et  la propagande gouvernementale qu' la vrit : c'est le drame de notre
monde dans lequel les sociopathes aux pouvoirs manipulent  l'envi les foules imbibes de TF1.

----------


## Mdinoc

Attendez, la loi est dj promulgue, dcrets d'application compris? O_o
Je croyais qu'on en tait encore au vote des amendements ou un truc du genre...

Et en plus, on voit dj qu'on ne se limite plus aux sites pdopornographiques, et qu'on s'tend dj aux sites de phishing...  quand les sites politiques?

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Attendez, la loi est dj promulgue, dcrets d'application compris? O_o
> Je croyais qu'on en tait encore au vote des amendements ou un truc du genre...
> 
> Et en plus, on voit dj qu'on ne se limite plus aux sites pdopornographiques, et qu'on s'tend dj aux sites de phishing...  quand les sites politiques?


La loi est juste passe  l'assemble et est en route pour le snat, on en n'est pas encore au dcret.

----------


## Mdinoc

Donc, c'est que la loi existante (LCEN) permet _dj_ le blocage au niveau des FAI? Ou bien l'ordonnance de l'article a outrepass son cadre?

----------


## IDontLikeYou

Alors l aucune ide, moi et la loi... Aprs y'a peut tre des questions de jurisprudence derrire.

----------


## koghvasil

Cette loi est inquitante, c'est sr. Toutefois, s'il s'agit vraiment de lutter contre la criminalit sur internet, (et pourquoi en douter  priori ?), je n'y verrais pas d'inconvnient, et  ce propos, on voit bien qu'il faut l'autorisation d'un juge et chez nous la justice n'est pas trop complaisante envers le pouvoir politique. Je ne suis pas choqu  priori par l'ide de restreindre la libert de ceux qui l'utilisent pour nuire aux autres, c'est peut-tre choquant, mais c'est mon opinion. Ma crainte est qu'elle ne s'en prenne  la libert d'expression sur internet et l ce serait catastrophique ! Ce serait une mesure politique et non seulement nous toufferions, mais nous ne serions plus dans un tat dmocratique ! Heureusement, on a  quand mme quelques garde-fous institutionnels qui bloqueraient une telle loi. Et encore, on ne sait pas s'ils sont vraiment solides ! La situation de notre pays devient trs critique ! A chacun de tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent !

----------


## sshpcl2

ya quand mme un gros truc qui cloche dans tout ca .. mettre un mouchard sur le poste, ben super michel si j'utilise une autre connection (j'ai peut etre loup un episode) je change mon ports usb j'ai un double boot sur une machine linux avec les ports USB non actif .../.../... 

deuxieme truc qui cloche la pedoporno... 
pourquoi ne pas rassembler toute la porno dans le suffixe xxx
limiter la profusion de x dans tout les sens 

troisieme truc :
le manque a gagne des major de la musique 
dans les annes 80 casi aucune major 500 titre par ans en francais en anglais 
maintenant on fabrique des clones donc cycle naturel si dois partir c'est que ca dois partir hein  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui m'amuse avec ce type de mouchard... c'est que ce n'est pas envisageable depuis des annes...

 - en extrieur ca se voit beaucoup, en particulier pour un portable... ordinateur largement plbiscit par les franais maintenant.
 - en intrieur, on fait comment, il y a des ports dispo sur toutes les machines ?

Et puis, qu'est ce qui se passe pour la garantie quand les flics ont ouvert ton pc ?

Bref, solutions qui me parait bien bancale pour la simple raison que le niveau informatique gnral est globalement bon et que rien de tout cela n'est prvu dans les machines

----------


## _skip

Mais est-ce que c'est cens tre fait vritablement  *l'insu* de la personne? Car non seulement a se verra mais en plus, un priphrique USB ne pourra pas faire grand chose sans un driver au niveau de l'OS, et l sur un ordi un minimum scuris ce sera difficile.

----------


## ManusDei

Au boulot, un des collgues pense que ce genre de mouchard serait plutt implant au niveau de la box (routeur),  l'intrieur de celle-ci.
Il faut effectivement que le gouvernement se mette d'accord avec les FAI pour que a soit techniquement possible (si a ne l'est pas dj), mais l, a devient difficile  dtecter, qui a dj ouvert sa box ?

a ne rsoud pas le problme des transferts en crypt, mais bon...

----------


## shkyo

> Au boulot, un des collgues pense que ce genre de mouchard serait plutt implant au niveau de la box (routeur),  l'intrieur de celle-ci.
> Il faut effectivement que le gouvernement se mette d'accord avec les FAI pour que a soit techniquement possible (si a ne l'est pas dj), mais l, a devient difficile  dtecter, qui a dj ouvert sa box ?
> 
> a ne rsoud pas le problme des transferts en crypt, mais bon...


Cool ! Depuis plus de 5 ans que j'ai l'ADSL, je n'ai jamais eu de box, un bon vieux router/switch/adsl configur par bibi himself et a fonctionne nickel... Sans tre em...d par les mises  jour sans prvenir des FAI...  ::mrgreen::  ::lol:: 

Donc dans ce cas pas de mouchard possible...  priori en tout cas !

----------


## oliwek

> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est courant que c'est acceptable.
> C'est ce genre de petit drapage lgislatif qui :
> 1 - ridiculise un pouvoir judiciaire dj bien bancale.
> 2 - *fait tendre la France vers un modle autoritaire  l'amricaine tout aussi bancal*e (et on est dja pas mal dans le genre ....Garde  vue ? ).


... je ne suis pas sr qu'une loi aussi liberticide passerait si facilement aux Etats-Unis (l'Amricain tant assez intransigeant quand on s'attaque  certains de ses droits : libert de presse, d'opinion, vie prive, etc)

au sujet du mouchard lectronique : un mouchard matriel, plac  deux endroits (entre clavier et machine, et entre cran et machine), est tout  fait ralisable, et peut enregistrer tout ce qui se passe  l'cran comme au clavier... indpendamment de tout OS malheureusement, il n'y aurait pas que windows de surveillable. Si a se limitait  la cl Cofee que Redmond a fourni aux autorits de nombreux pays, a se contournerait plus facilement... mais 95% des utilisateurs n'y couperaient quand mme pas en cas de surveillance.

Le prince n'aime pas les commentaires de tel blogueur, envoyons les conds placer leur renifleur  son domicile ; oh, mais le disque dur de ce monsieur recle 10 mp3, empchons-le de nuire plus avant. Flippant et tout  fait ralisable.

----------


## Marco46

> ... je ne suis pas sr qu'une loi aussi liberticide passerait si facilement aux Etats-Unis (l'Amricain tant assez intransigeant quand on s'attaque  certains de ses droits : libert de presse, d'opinion, vie prive, etc)


Ben voyons ... A l'heure actuelle aux USA tu peux tre arrt, dtenu, et tortur, sans avoir le droit de parler  ton avocat, ni que tes proches soient informs, sans passer devant un juge et cela indfiniment sur de simples soupons. 

Et tu nous dis que les amricains sont intransigeant avec leur libert ?

Il y a quelques annes peut tre, aujourd'hui la dmocratie amricaine est aussi fire et haute que les 3 tours du World Trade Center.

----------


## oliwek

non : les trangers sous Bush ont pu tre tortur hors USA (et dans le secret, sous prtexte de terrorisme), nuance quand mme... et les USA sont plein de contradictions ; ds que tu parles d'enlever la libert d'opinion  un Amricain, il se rebiffe et invoque la constitution... avec raison. Y a pas que des mauvais cts l-bas. Pas que des bons non plus, bien videmment. Ils ne respectent pas beaucoup les liberts... d'autrui (Irak, commerce, etc etc)

----------


## haygus

Avec les terroristes on fait ce qu'on veut.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ben voyons ... A l'heure actuelle aux USA tu peux tre arrt, dtenu, et tortur, sans avoir le droit de parler  ton avocat, ni que tes proches soient informs, sans passer devant un juge et cela indfiniment sur de simples soupons. 
> 
> Et tu nous dis que les amricains sont intransigeant avec leur libert ?
> 
> Il y a quelques annes peut tre, aujourd'hui la dmocratie amricaine est aussi fire et haute que les 3 tours du World Trade Center.


Elles etaint pas 2 les tours ?

A part ca, non aux USA on ne peut pas te faire tout ca. A la rigueur, en cas de terrorisme on peut te garder mais surement pas de torturer. 
Les problmes de torture ont eu lieu dans des prisons en dehors du sol amricain pour ne pas relever du droit amricain justement...

----------


## Marco46

> Elles etaint pas 2 les tours ?
> 
> A part ca, non aux USA on ne peut pas te faire tout ca. A la rigueur, en cas de terrorisme on peut te garder mais surement pas de torturer. 
> Les problmes de torture ont eu lieu dans des prisons en dehors du sol amricain pour ne pas relever du droit amricain justement...


Si tu es souponn de terrorisme, *souponn*. Pas de passage devant un juge, alors tu n'as plus aucun droit. C'est le Patriot Act.

Pour ce qui est de la torture ce n'est pas directement mentionn dans la loi, mais vu que tu peux tre dtenu indfiniment sans droit  la dfense et sans personne ne le sache comment s'en dfendre ?

Pour les tours, oui seulement 2 tours ont t frappes par des avions de lignes mais 3 se sont effondres.

----------


## lemaitva

Bof, Loppsi 2, le filtrage du net ? 
Le parallle avec Hadopi est bien trouv, je pense que cette loi aura le mme futur : impossible  appliquer de manire technique (quand on voit la mconnaissance des dputs du monde numrique, on se dit que ce sera facile de contourner le filtrage) ou de manire juridique (la Hadopi a un budget, un local mais pas de mission : elle se tourne les pouces).
Aprs c'est sur qu'un mouchard plac dans un PC a peut crer une faille de scurit mal colmate (surtout si le mouchard en question est dvelopp par des baltringues) qui peut tre exploite pour trouver autre chose que du contenu pd-opor- nographique (Votre numro de carte bleue par exemple). Mais bon faut pas dramatiser non plus, pour que leur mouchard marche, il faut qu'il soit ignor par TOUS les anti-virus du commerce.
Et a c'est pas gagn  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> Si tu es souponn de terrorisme, *souponn*. Pas de passage devant un juge, alors tu n'as plus aucun droit. C'est le Patriot Act.


Effectivement. Mais apparemment Obama tente de faire machine arrire, notemment sur la torture.

Ce qui est intressant dans cette histoire de Patriot Act c'est que l'on a l une superbe dmonstration de la faon dont nos gouvernements fonctionnent. Les amricains sont effectivement trs tatillons sur leurs liberts, bien plus que les europens. Et pourtant, le Patriot Act est un ensemble de lois parmi les plus liberticides jamais vote; et lorsqu'elle a t vote, personne n'a lev la moindre objection ( part quelques dangereux anarcho-communistes comme H. Zinn - RIP - ou N. chomsky, mais fort heureusement pour le monde libre, ils sont ignors par les honntes mdias). Et donc, pourquoi cette loi est-elle passe si facilement? Grce  la peur. Cette loi est a t vote au lendemain des attentats du 9/11 (a noter qu'elle tait en grande partie dj rdige avant les attentats, ce qui, sans entrer dans le dlire conspirationniste, laisse tout de mme songeur). Les amricains taient fortement choqus par ces attentats, le gouvernement Bush II en a profit pour passer ces lois. Naomi Klein a thoris cela dans ce qu'elle appelle la stratgie du choc: les gouvernements utilisent les crises (qui crent de la peur et de l'angoisse chez le citoyen) pour faire passer des lois qui ne passeraient pas sinon.

On voit donc clairement comment fonctionne nos dmocraties. Puisque nous ne sommes pas en dictature, les gouvernements ne peuvent pas faire passer des lois par la force, a ne marcherait pas. Il faut donc manipuler l'opinion publique: on fabrique le consentement (voir E. Bernays, Propaganda: la fabrique du consentement, un livre dans lequel le fondateur de ce que l'on appelle aujourd'hui les "relations publiques" dresse les fondations de cette science de la fabrique du consentement). Et pour obtenir ce consentement, rien de tel que la peur. Dans le cas du 9/11, il a suffit d'utiliser une peur dj prsente et forte. Le cas de la France aujourd'hui est un peu diffrent: ils n'ont pas de 9/11, donc ils crent des peurs: pdophilie, peur de l'tranger, etc.

Il n'y a rien de nouveau de ce ct l, ces pratiques existent depuis que des hommes ont commenc  croire qu'ils leur fallait un chef. En revanche, ce qu'il y a de nouveau c'est que ces mcanismes commencent  tre mis  jour, et les gens commencent  en prendre conscience. Et je crois qu'internet y est pour beaucoup. Et c'est bien une des raisons pour lesquelles internet fait si peur  nos gouvernements.

De faon gnrale, internet est un puissant vecteur d'mancipation, et a, c'est inacceptable pour des gouvernement "libraux".

----------


## Lyche

> Effectivement. Mais apparemment Obama tente de faire machine arrire, notemment sur la torture.
> 
> Ce qui est intressant dans cette histoire de Patriot Act c'est que l'on a l une superbe dmonstration de la faon dont nos gouvernements fonctionnent. Les amricains sont effectivement trs tatillons sur leurs liberts, bien plus que les europens. Et pourtant, le Patriot Act est un ensemble de lois parmi les plus liberticides jamais vote; et lorsqu'elle a t vote, personne n'a lev la moindre objection ( part quelques dangereux anarcho-communistes comme H. Zinn - RIP - ou N. chomsky, mais fort heureusement pour le monde libre, ils sont ignors par les honntes mdias). Et donc, pourquoi cette loi est-elle passe si facilement? Grce  la peur. Cette loi est a t vote au lendemain des attentats du 9/11 (a noter qu'elle tait en grande partie dj rdige avant les attentats, ce qui, sans entrer dans le dlire conspirationniste, laisse tout de mme songeur). Les amricains taient fortement choqus par ces attentats, le gouvernement Bush II en a profit pour passer ces lois. Naomi Klein a thoris cela dans ce qu'elle appelle la stratgie du choc: les gouvernements utilisent les crises (qui crent de la peur et de l'angoisse chez le citoyen) pour faire passer des lois qui ne passeraient pas sinon.
> 
> On voit donc clairement comment fonctionne nos dmocraties. Puisque nous ne sommes pas en dictature, les gouvernements ne peuvent pas faire passer des lois par la force, a ne marcherait pas. Il faut donc manipuler l'opinion publique: on fabrique le consentement (voir E. Bernays, Propaganda: la fabrique du consentement, un livre dans lequel le fondateur de ce que l'on appelle aujourd'hui les "relations publiques" dresse les fondations de cette science de la fabrique du consentement). Et pour obtenir ce consentement, rien de tel que la peur. Dans le cas du 9/11, il a suffit d'utiliser une peur dj prsente et forte. Le cas de la France aujourd'hui est un peu diffrent: ils n'ont pas de 9/11, donc ils crent des peurs: pdophilie, peur de l'tranger, etc.


Exacte, on peut s'en rendre compte  l'heure actuelle avec ce qu'il se passe dans les Aroports. Un attentat "manqu" permet dsormais de placer des portails de contrle partout. Les Attentats aux USA ont fait mettre en place, de faon systmatique, le passeport biomtrique.
Nous pourrions citer beaucoup d'autres exemples passs, et je suis certains qu'on en aura encore dans un futur proche.



> Il n'y a rien de nouveau de ce ct l, ces pratiques existent depuis que des hommes ont commenc  croire qu'ils leur fallait un chef. En revanche, ce qu'il y a de nouveau c'est que ces mcanismes commencent  tre mis  jour, et les gens commencent  en prendre conscience. Et je crois qu'internet y est pour beaucoup. Et c'est bien une des raisons pour lesquelles internet fait si peur  nos gouvernements.
> 
> De faon gnrale, internet est un puissant vecteur d'mancipation, et a, c'est inacceptable pour des gouvernement "libraux".


Et je vote le 100% Internet libre. Malgr les dangers que cela peut amener, le bnfice apport pour la "libert d'expression" et pour la circulation de l'information sont particulirement importants.

----------


## Marco46

> Et je vote le 100% Internet libre. Malgr les dangers que cela peut amener, le bnfice apport pour la "libert d'expression" et pour la circulation de l'information sont particulirement importants.


Je pense qu'ici on est  99% tous d'accord sur ce point.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Je pense qu'ici on est  99% tous d'accord sur ce point.


Pas sr malheureusement, la minorit qui n'est pas d'accord avec ce point de vue n'est peut tre pas aussi faible qu'on le voudrait, voir certains postent sur ce forum... Et si des gens osent poster a ici, o pour le coup on est  peu prs 99% pour a  revendiquer cette libert, imagine ce que a peut tre ailleurs.

----------


## haygus

On est d'accord que le conseil constitutionnel devient de plus en plus  une farce?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 05.03.2010 par Katleen Erna*

*Les FAI s'unissent pour protester contre Loppsi2, son article 4 est-il vraiment utile ?*

Une quinzaine de jours seulement aprs son adoption officielle, Loppsi2 dgage dj comme une odeur de poudre.

Les FAI (fournisseurs daccs  Internet) franais se sont regroups pour protester ensemble contre les mesures de blocage des sites pdopornographiques, dans un communiqu de presse propuls hier.

Ces derniers sont en effet obligs par l'article 4 de cette loi, de bloquer les sites prsentant de tels contenus. 

Ces actions sont juges inefficaces par l'AFA,  lAssociation des Fournisseurs dAccs et de Services Internet, qui jugerait plus opportun la suppression du site " la source" : Il est toujours plus efficace dagir  la source mme du contenu, en le faisant retirer par lhbergeur du site, plutt que de le faire bloquer par les FAI franais. Lorsquun contenu est bloqu, il reste en ligne, et nest que temporairement inaccessible puisque la mesure de blocage est facilement contournable.

En effet, il sera toujours possible de surfer sur un site "interdit" grce  une connexion scurise, ou bien par le biais d'un autre pays. De plus, l'AFA souligne que les contenus de pornographie enfantine seront toujours largement changs et diffuss par les rseaux de P2P. 

Source : Le communiqu de l'AFA

 ::fleche::  L'AFA dclare qu'Un tel systme fonctionne moyennement en Australie et a t refus par lAllemagne. Pensez-vous alors que l'article 4 de Loppsi2 soit utile ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Quoi !  :8O:  Une loi franaise ne serait pas efficace !  :8O:  
Quelle surprise !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BugBlaster

Bonjour  tous et bienvenu, en *Rpublique Populaire Franaise*.

Et n'oubliez pas de voter !  ::ccool:: 

Amitis

----------


## dvilink

> Bonjour  tous et bienvenu, en *Rpublique Populaire Franaise*.
> 
> Et n'oubliez pas de voter ! 
> 
> Amitis


Je suis sr que tu veux dire en rpublique franaise de l'*U*nion pour un *M*ouvement *P*opulaire  ::lahola:: 

Ma foi, pourquoi se plaindre puisque la majorit de nos concitoyens ont l'air d'apprcier  ::sm:: 
De toute faon Un jour ou l'autre ils auront ce qu'ils mritent  ::fessee::

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais _nous_, on ne mrite pas a.

----------


## dvilink

> Mais _nous_, on ne mrite pas a.


En dmocrature, _nous_ sommes bien obligs de subir le sort que la majorit nous impose par le biais de ce qu'elle croit tre ses reprsentants affubls de mandats lectoralistes.

 Lon ne sait ce que lon doit le plus admirer : la ruse des dirigeants ou lidiotie des gouverns ! 

Les peuples vnrent les canailles qui les plument. 

Ils y voient, peut-tre pas tout  fait  tort, une garantie defficacit dans un monde qui ne jure plus que par le profit.

----------


## Marco46

C'est de qui cette citation ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais _nous_, on ne mrite pas a.


Bien sr que si, puisque que nous avons vot pour lui, ou pas assez contre !  ::roll:: 

*@dvilink* C'est b ce que tu dis !  :8-):

----------


## Mdinoc

J'aimerais que tu m'expliques comment une seule personne peut voter plus contre que je l'ai fait. J'ai galement tent (hlas sans succs) de convaincre ma grand-mre...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il n'y pas eu assez de monde  voter contre ! Les non-votants ont fait lire Sarkozy !

Si on recalcule bien, il a t lu avec quoi ? 30% des lecteurs ! C'est ce qu'en France , une si belle dmocratie, on appelle la Majorit ! Moi qui pensait que la majorit c'tait un poil au-dessus de 50 % !  ::calim2::

----------


## dvilink

> C'est de qui cette citation ?


Pour tre tout  fait honnte cette citation figure  la fin d'un article publi sur un blog d'excellente qualit que je me fais un vritable plaisir de porter  votre connaissance si vous ne le connaissez pas dj : 
http://stanechy.over-blog.com/articl...-44130753.html

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah l, je suis d'accord avec toi, l'"abstention sanction" et le "vote blanc sanction" taient une pure idiotie. Merde, on ne vous demandait pas de voter Royal _pour_ Sgolne, mais _contre_ Sarkozy!

En tant que gars qui a "blind contre Sarkozy" au premier tour en votant Bayrou _parce qu'il avait de meilleures chances au second_, ce genre de truc me rvulse.

----------


## Lyche

Franchement, entre Sarko et Sgo, tu crois vraiment que le choix tait possible? Entre un beignet sur patte et un hyper-actif qui ne pense qu'a lui on en revient toujours au mme. Le moins pire des deux est pass  mon avis..

----------


## Mdinoc

Ben non. Sgo tait incomptente, mais pas un danger pour la dmocratie.
Sarko est comptent dans son domaine, qui consiste  favoriser ses copains et consolider son pouvoir. C'est de loin le plus dangereux des deux...

Incompetent Good vs. Competent Evil, le choix aurait d tre simple...

----------


## Lyche

> Ben non. Sgo tait incomptente, mais pas un danger pour la dmocratie.
> Sarko est comptent dans son domaine, qui consiste  favoriser ses copains et consolider son pouvoir. C'est de loin le plus dangereux des deux...
> 
> Incompetent Good vs. Competent Evil, le choix aurait d tre simple...


Apparemment, l'incomptence de Sgo  fait fuir les lecteurs. Quant-au danger pour la dmocratie, je reste plus que sceptique. Les points de vues divergent, je ne peux pas dire que je sois 100% d'accord avec la politique du gouvernement actuelle, mais je crois que le "comptent Evil" comme tu dis fait plus de choses pour notre pays que les 4 derniers prsi-mou qu'on avait eu avant..

Pour 2012, je verrais bien un petit DSK  ::):  De toute faon, on va tous mourir en 2012 ! ils l'ont dit au cinma !!

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Ah l, je suis d'accord avec toi, l'"abstention sanction" et le "vote blanc sanction" taient une pure idiotie. Merde, on ne vous demandait pas de voter Royal _pour_ Sgolne, mais _contre_ Sarkozy!
> 
> En tant que gars qui a "blind contre Sarkozy" au premier tour en votant Bayrou _parce qu'il avait de meilleures chances au second_, ce genre de truc me rvulse.


Exactement pareil, oblig de voter "au centre" et voir tous les bobos s'extasier sur l'illumine incomptente, carrment nervant. Et encore plus nervant de se dire qu'en 2012 ce sera la mme, probablement avec la solution Bayrou en moins... Peste, cholra, etc... .

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Apparemment, l'incomptence de Sgo  fait fuir les lecteurs. Quant-au danger pour la dmocratie, je reste plus que sceptique. Les points de vues divergent, je ne peux pas dire que je sois 100% d'accord avec la politique du gouvernement actuelle, mais je crois que le "comptent Evil" comme tu dis fait plus de choses pour notre pays que les 4 derniers prsi-mou qu'on avait eu avant..


Alors l je veux bien que tu dtailles, parce qu' part agiter les bras, servir les copains, et nous mettre dans une merde noire en plombant les finances publiques comme jamais personne ne l'a fait avant, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il y a de positif dans son action ???

----------


## dvilink

Bayrou, Sarkozy, Royal ou mme DSK ou Fabius ou Fillon ou quiconque provenant de ces 3 formations que sont l'UMP, le PS et le Modem, quelle diffrence?
Quasiment les mmes programmes que personne ne lit, tous issus du mme milieu, avec les mmes visions du monde et de ses enjeux, tous dvors par leurs ambitions personnelles et le culte de leur personnalit et donc manipulables  l'envi, et surtout, aucun projet de socit si ce n'est celui de protger les privilges exorbitants des castes et puissances dont ils servent les intrts.
Voter, ne pas voter, l n'est pas la question...

----------


## Lyche

Je ne m'talerais pas sur le sujet simplement parce que nos opinions divergent et que je vais encore me faire traiter de tous les noms. J'ai dj donn mon avis dans d'autres topics, je ne vais pas le faire une n-ime fois. Toujours est-il que Sarko n'est pas forcment le pire ennemi de la dmocratie  l'heure actuelle et qu'il a dj promulgu quelques lois totalement dans cette optique.
De plus, je n'ai jamais dis que j'adhrais  sa politique financire ni  ces petits privilges qu'il offre  certaines personnes.

----------


## r0d

> Voter, ne pas voter, l n'est pas la question...


Et donc elle est o,  ton avis, la question?

----------


## dvilink

> Toujours est-il que Sarko n'est pas forcment le pire ennemi de la dmocratie  l'heure actuelle et qu'il a dj promulgu quelques lois totalement dans cette optique.
> De plus, je n'ai jamais dis que j'adhrais  sa politique financire ni  ces petits privilges qu'il offre  certaines personnes.


Sarkozy n'est rien de plus qu'un bouffon  talonnette dont les gesticulations dsordonnes tmoignent de la confusion qu'il rgne chez ses donneurs d'ordre.
Vous lui donnez trop d'importance, il n'est mme pas l'arbre qui cache la fort.

----------


## dvilink

> Et donc elle est o,  ton avis, la question?


Demande donc aux grecs qui ont vot.

----------


## r0d

> Sarkozy n'est rien de plus qu'un bouffon  talonnette dont les gesticulations dsordonnes tmoignent de la confusion qu'il rgne chez ses donneurs d'ordre.
> Vous lui donnez trop d'importance, il n'est mme pas l'arbre qui cache la fort.


Il est tout de mme un symptme trs rvlateur d'une partie de la maladie.
Et si, je pense que l'arbre qui cache la fort lui correspond bien, car il est trs fort pour cacher la fort. Il contrle les mdias et s'en sert bien et beaucoup pour cacher les problmes et en crer des faux. Et le problme c'est que a fonctionne, il ne faut donc pas non plus le sous-estimer.

----------


## r0d

> Demande donc aux grecs qui ont vot.


Ben... j'imagine qu'il y a une bonne majorit de la population grecque qui pensent encore que voter reste la seule faon de rsoudre les problmes de leur pays.
Il ne faut pas croire que les grecs sont tous des anarchistes rebelles parce que a pte de temps en temps l-bas.
Il ne faut pas sous-estimer l'incroyable puissance des outils de propagandes mis au points par les gouvernements et les puissances financires, deux groupes qui sont de moins en moins (disons depuis une cinquantaine d'anne) distincts. D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, la majorit des grecs ne se rendent pas compte que c'est  cause de la politique financire europenne et des grands groupes bancaires (en particulier Goldman Sachs dans le cas de la Grce), que leurs pays est en "faillite". (je met entre guillemets parce qu'un pays en faillite a veut pas dire grand chose, mais bon, c'est l'expression  la mode).
En fait je ne comprends pas ce que tu essaie de dire. Si on ne vote pas, on fait quoi? On va vivre dans une grotte en vivant de chasse et de cueillette?

----------


## dvilink

> Il contrle les mdias et s'en sert bien et beaucoup pour cacher les problmes et en crer des faux. Et le problme c'est que a fonctionne, il ne faut donc pas non plus le sous-estimer.


Il est faux d'arguer que le prsident contrle les mdias. Il n'en a tout simplement pas besoin (il suffit d'tudier la liste de noms de ceux qui possdent les mdias dans notre pays pour s'en rendre compte) et d'ailleurs ce sont les mdias qui sont  l'origine de la propagande qui a caus sa victoire aux prsidentielles.

Le prsident a t choisi par les mdias (et donc ceux qui les possdent) et non pas le contraire. L'illumine du Poitou (elle aussi choisie par les mdias pour affronter l'Innomable) aurait tout aussi bien put faire l'affaire, mais lorsque l'on a l'embarras du choix il est possible d'optimiser ce qui n'est pas notre cas.

----------


## ManusDei

dvilink, je te propose de lire cet article de Jean Franois kahn (vilain de droite si tu votes  gauche, vilain gauchiste si tu es de droite), qui parle entre autres du "contrle" que notre prsident (hlas) aurait sur les mdias.

http://www.jeanfrancoiskahn.com/Excu...-faux_a69.html

Pour se rapprocher du sujet du dbat, l'article 4 de la LOPPSI est inutile, on le sait bien (enfin ici, dans le monde de l'informatique), mais il montre bien que d'agiter les bras comme le fait Sarkozy, a marche.

----------


## dvilink

> En fait je ne comprends pas ce que tu essaie de dire. Si on ne vote pas, on fait quoi? On va vivre dans une grotte en vivant de chasse et de cueillette?


Soyons schmatique alors : une population mallable en proie  une puissante et incessante propagande tlguide par des intrts privs ne peut se dterminer en toute libert de conscience surtout lorsque l'on passe son temps  lui faire peur (conomie, choc des civilisations, dlinquance juvnile, immigration, burqa, manque de ptrole, chomage, prcarit, etc...).
Sans libert de conscience le vote devient totalement inutile et ne constitue gure qu'une illusion destine  prserver la docilit des individus qui pensent se rendre matres de leur destin en mettant un bulletin dans une urne tous les ans.  
- au passage si on est pas content du reprsentant lu entre 2 lections on fait quoi? Ben on attend la prochaine lection en esprant qu'il fera le moins de dgts possible d'ici l -
La preuve en est que le gouvernement actuel sert les intrts de 0,1% de la population en faisant chrement payer les 99,9% restant et que malgr ce il bnficie rgulirement de 20  35% des votes.

La vritable question, mme maladroitement nonce, serait "comment laborer un systme qui ne se proccuperait que de l'intrt gnral?".
A cela je n'ai pas de rponse mais ce dont je suis certain c'est qu'elle ne sera pas solutionne par un bulletin de vote mis en rgime oligarchique  forte tendance ploutocratique.

----------


## Lyche

Malheureusement, ds qu'on permet  l'homme, un tant soit peut "intelligent" (c'est  dire capable de rflchir par lui mme et qui ne se laisse pas influencer par les autres) il va forcment en profiter. C'est viscrale, il y a trs trs peu d'hommes intgres qui possdent une once de pouvoir.

----------


## Mdinoc

Le problme, c'est que l'intersection entre l'ensemble des hommes intgres et l'ensemble des hommes qui veulent le pouvoir est assez rduite...

----------


## r0d

> La vritable question, mme maladroitement nonce, serait "comment laborer un systme qui ne se proccuperait que de l'intrt gnral?".
> A cela je n'ai pas de rponse mais ce dont je suis certain c'est qu'elle ne sera pas solutionne par un bulletin de vote mis en rgime oligarchique  forte tendance ploutocratique.


Rejouer la Commune de Paris?
Comme disait Desproges (de mmoire) "le problme c'est que les rvolutionnaires sont toujours avec un drapeau rouge ou une chemise noire".

L'autre jour je discutais avec des libertaires, et ont parlait de la lgitimit d'une rvolution. Certains disaient en substance qu'un soulvement n'est jamais lgitime en dmocratie. J'en tais abasourdi... si mme les anars sont lgalistes aujourd'hui, ben on est pas rendu...

Je suis assez d'accord avec l'hypothse du "on peut tout changer radicalement aujourd'hui, avec des dgts certes, mais si on attends que a pte, a va faire vraiment trs mal". Pour faire rfrence  Naomi Klein (que j'apprcie de plus en plus): ce qu'il nous faut, c'est un contre-choc.

----------


## juvamine

> La preuve en est que le gouvernement actuel sert les intrts de 0,1% de la population en faisant chrement payer les 99,9% restant et que malgr ce il bnficie rgulirement de 20  35% des votes.


Je pense que le problme est l. Et vous avez une conception de la politique que je ne partage pas. Je m'explique.
Pour moi la politique est cense servir l'intrt gnral, et non l'intret particulier (encore moins la somme des intrts particuliers).
Un artisan, depuis 40 ans, sait qu'il sera bien plus heureux avec un tat de gauche (qui pousse  une consommation massive,  du loisir, etc etc etc) plutot qu'avec un tat de droite. J'ai vcu cela de l'intrieur, j'en tmoigne en connaissance de cause.
Ce mme artisan, va pourtant voter  droite ! Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il pense que le pays s'en portera mieux. Avec une gestion (cense tre) plus saine, et un conservatisme culturel qui lui convient bien malgr tout.
Cet artisan va donc voter pour un courant de pense qui ne va pas directement lui apporter, mais va plutt penser  l'intrt gnral.
J'ai pris cet exemple, car je le connais, je l'ai vcu, dsol pour ceux qui ne se sentiraient pas concerns.

Perso quand je vais voter, je vais pas regarder si on va me donner un plus gros salaire, si on va me trouver du travail, si on va m'aider  me loger. Je me considre suffisamment responsable pour grer ce genre de tracasserie. Je vais par contre regarder ce qu'ils vont faire des comptes publics, ce qu'ils veulent dvelopper comme activit conomique, et comment ils pensent dsendetter le pays.
Donc le rapport de force dont tu fais tat (0,1% contre 30%), je le trouve dnu de tout sens...

Dsol de ce HS...mais je peux pas m'empcher de ne pas ragir  des choses pareilles.

----------


## Mdinoc

Dans ce cas, c'est la notion "d'intrt gnral" qui diffre entre nous.

Pour nous, l'intrt gnral est que personne ne soit exploit, chmeur ou billonn. Des intrts de gauche.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> un tat de gauche (qui pousse  une consommation massive,  du loisir, etc etc etc)


J'ai ri.

----------


## dvilink

> Rejouer la Commune de Paris?
> Je suis assez d'accord avec l'hypothse du "on peut tout changer radicalement aujourd'hui, avec des dgts certes, mais si on attends que a pte, a va faire vraiment trs mal". Pour faire rfrence  Naomi Klein (que j'apprcie de plus en plus): ce qu'il nous faut, c'est un contre-choc.


Ceux qui ont particip  la commune de Paris n'taient pas exclusivement des rvolutionnaires, il y avait aussi des patriotes (quoique ce ne soit pas incompatible) et surtout un peu tout le monde qui en avait ras le bol.

Pour le reste, les dgts que tu voques serait surtout causs chez les possdants, en ce qui nous concerne nous n'aurions pas grand chose  changer sauf en mieux (un peu moins de biens matriels mais beaucoup plus de temps  partager).

Pour cela il y aurait bien quelques principes  respecter : 

- Cesser d'associer notre sort  celui de ceux qui (nous) exploitent. Non les riches n'ont pas  tre riches pour que les pauvres soient moins pauvres.
Ce sont eux les assists qui sont incapables de raliser par eux mmes des tches aussi lmentaires que faire le mnage, faire les courses, prparer un repas ou amnager un jardin. Livrs  eux mmes ils dpriraient rapidement.
Nous, nous accomplissons toutes ces tches et en plus nous avons un travail qui occupe l'essentiel de notre temps.

-La vrit quelle qu'elle soit est toujours bonne  dire et doit tre dite.

-Etre capable de se passer d'un guide ou autre homme providentiel.

-Prendre conscience qu'il vaut mieux prendre une dcision et se tromper qu'tre tromp par les dcisions d'un autre.

Avec a on y verrait dj plus clair.

----------


## juvamine

> Dans ce cas, c'est la notion "d'intrt gnral" qui diffre entre nous.
> 
> Pour nous, l'intrt gnral est que personne ne soit exploit, chmeur ou billonn. Des intrts de gauche.


moi j'appelle a la somme des intrts particuliers.
Et c'est un peu la politique qui se trame depuis bien des annes (avec la droite aussi)
On se retrouve avec une lgislation a la limite de l'absurde et "on" ne fait plus ce qui est ncessaire.

Que l'on gre une situation critique avec une entreprise pour soutenir les salaris, c'est une chose; que l'on prenne par la main pendant des mois chaque personne pour trouver du travail...s'en est une autre

----------


## juvamine

> J'ai ri.


J'en suis ravi

----------


## r0d

Un peu d'espoir donc: Un carton aux USA.

A bon entendeur...  :;):

----------


## dvilink

> Un artisan, depuis 40 ans, sait qu'il sera bien plus heureux avec un tat de gauche (qui pousse  une consommation massive,  du loisir, etc etc etc) plutot qu'avec un tat de droite. J'ai vcu cela de l'intrieur, j'en tmoigne en connaissance de cause.
> Ce mme artisan, va pourtant voter  droite ! Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il pense que le pays s'en portera mieux. Avec une gestion (cense tre) plus saine, et un conservatisme culturel qui lui convient bien malgr tout.
> Cet artisan va donc voter pour un courant de pense qui ne va pas directement lui apporter, mais va plutt penser  l'intrt gnral.
> J'ai pris cet exemple, car je le connais, je l'ai vcu, dsol pour ceux qui ne se sentiraient pas concerns.


Clich pour clich :
L'horizon indpassable de l'humanit pour ceux qui se disent de droite en gnral et pour les artisans en particulier consiste en l'tablissement d'un systme social au sein duquel ils pairaient moins d'impts.

----------


## dvilink

> Je pense que le problme est l. Et vous avez une conception de la politique que je ne partage pas.


Je ne prtends pas faire de la politique. Je constate et pense noncer une vrit banale pour peu que l'on se donne la peine de plonger sa main au creux de la petite culotte bien protge de la vrit.
Oui, objectivement le gouvernement est au service de 0.1% de la population au dtriment des 99.9% restant. 
Bien entendu je n'inclus pas dans les 0.1% les quelques classes ou autres corporations collaborationnistes auxquelles sont abandonnes les quelques miettes du festin. Cela vous aura sans doute chapp.

----------


## ManusDei

dvilink, j'aimerais bien savoir d'o sort le chiffre de 0,1%.

----------


## r0d

> dvilink, j'aimerais bien savoir d'o sort le chiffre de 0,1%.


En fait moi j'aurais dit 0.05%. A la louche:
- Les familles des "chefs" (CEO, membres du comit d'adm.) du CAC40 et de leurs familles: 5000
- Les principaux hauts fonctionnaires (ministres, prfets, chefcabs...) et leurs familles: 5000
- Quelques notables et artistes qui possdent de gros patrimoines et leurs familles: 10.000
- Les rentiers qui ne vivent que sur leur patrimoine et leurs familles: 10.000

=> 30.000 personnes ( approx 0.05% de la pop. franaise si je ne m'abuse )

----------


## dvilink

> dvilink, j'aimerais bien savoir d'o sort le chiffre de 0,1%.


De la proportion de multimillionnaires dans notre population. De la proportion de la population qui ne subira pas les effets d'une politique d'austrit telle que celle que vont subir les grecs. Et bien sot serait celui qui penserait que de telles mesures seraient pargnes  son pays si elles parvenaient  tre mises en place dans un pays tiers.

Pourquoi est ce si important?

----------


## r0d

> Ceux qui ont particip  la commune de Paris n'taient pas exclusivement des rvolutionnaires, il y avait aussi des patriotes (quoique ce ne soit pas incompatible) et surtout un peu tout le monde qui en avait ras le bol.
> 
> Pour le reste, les dgts que tu voques serait surtout causs chez les possdants, en ce qui nous concerne nous n'aurions pas grand chose  changer sauf en mieux (un peu moins de biens matriels mais beaucoup plus de temps  partager).
> 
> Pour cela il y aurait bien quelques principes  respecter : 
> 
> - Cesser d'associer notre sort  celui de ceux qui (nous) exploitent. Non les riches n'ont pas  tre riches pour que les pauvres soient moins pauvres.
> Ce sont eux les assists qui sont incapables de raliser par eux mmes des tches aussi lmentaires que faire le mnage, faire les courses, prparer un repas ou amnager un jardin. Livrs  eux mmes ils dpriraient rapidement.
> Nous, nous accomplissons toutes ces tches et en plus nous avons un travail qui occupe l'essentiel de notre temps.
> ...


Foutredieu comme a fait plaisir de lire a ici! Depuis le dpart de Mdiat, je ne pensais pas que 'et t possible  nouveau. Ca redonne un peu d'espoir.

Je tenais  faire cette remarque avant de partir en week-end.

----------


## Lyche

Vous croyez sincrement que toute la population mondiale est capable de se diriger? que chaque individu est capable de prendre les "bonnes" dcisions qui feront de sa vie un petit paradis?
Vous avez une bien haute estime de la capacit intellectuelle de l'individu moyen..

----------


## cahnory

On parle ici de libert tout en disant que le vote blanc et un vote de con. Je suis dsol mais c'est sa non reconnaissance qui est une connerie.
Ne pas prendre en compte le vote blanc c'est forcer les gens  choisir parmis des candidats dj choisi par d'autres.
Pour rsumer :



> - J'aime ni A ni B, moi j'aurai prfr C alors je vous le dit, je refuse A et B !
> - Tu n'as pas le choix c'est soit A soit B.


Donc non ceux qui votent blanc quand rien ne leur convient sont ceux qui feront peut-tre voluer la dmocratie. Les votes barrages, sanction... bref qui ne sont plus en rapport avec le partage d'une vision commune favorise sur le long terme la mort de la dmocratie.
Si l'on suit cette logique (de ne voter ni blanc, ni pour de petits partis) on aura finalement plus le choix.

----------


## dvilink

> Vous croyez sincrement que toute la population mondiale est capable de se diriger? que chaque individu est capable de prendre les "bonnes" dcisions qui feront de sa vie un petit paradis?
> Vous avez une bien haute estime de la capacit intellectuelle de l'individu moyen..


La survie de l'humanit est pourtant  ce prix. Et la plupart de nos congnres de mme que nous mmes ne sommes pas stupides. Nous sommes rendus stupides. Ce qui finalement revient au mme dans notre rgime.

Et il s'agit plus de se doter des outils capables de prendre collectivement et collgialement de bonnes dcisions dans l'intrt gnral plutot que chacun prennent les bonnes dcisions dans son coin.

Cela dit il faudra bien qu' moment donn chacun ralise un peu :
"Les hommes sombrent dans la folie collectivement et reviennent  la raison individuellement"
Citation approximative de je ne sais plus qui lue je ne sais plus ou.

Edit :
J'ajouterai pour revenir au dbat que l'internet en l'tat est justement dstabilisant pour les puissances aux commandes car il permet facilement  chacun d'accder  des informations dissimules mais partages et dbattues qui permettent prcisement ce retour  la raison au prix d'un minimum de rflexion personnelle.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour le reste, les dgts que tu voques serait surtout causs chez les possdants, en ce qui nous concerne nous n'aurions pas grand chose  changer sauf en mieux (un peu moins de biens matriels mais beaucoup plus de temps  partager).


Mouais, si les "possdants" s'en vont, c'est combien d'emplois dtruits, qui ne seront pas remplacs parce que personne n'aura les moyens d'investir (je parle  long terme) ? Que la personne de plus de 40 ans qui n'a jamais emprunt un sous  une banque me jte la premire pierre.




> Ce sont eux les assists qui sont incapables de raliser par eux mmes des tches aussi lmentaires que faire le mnage, faire les courses, prparer un repas ou amnager un jardin. Livrs  eux mmes ils dpriraient rapidement.


C'est un peu super clich ton truc l.




> -Etre capable de se passer d'un guide ou autre homme providentiel.


Mouais, vu la capacit d'un groupe de 5-6 personnes  grer un projet informatique si y a pas quelqu'un pour trancher (ou dire "maintenant on vote"), j'ai peur pour la gestion d'un pays de 60millions de personnes.




> -Prendre conscience qu'il vaut mieux prendre une dcision et se tromper qu'tre tromp par les dcisions d'un autre.


Absolument d'accord, mais je rajouterais qu'il vaux mieux se renseigner avant de prendre une dcision, le programme de Sarlozy pour les prsidentielles tait clair, et il l'applique, malheureusement. Je fais la distinction entre les propositions du programme et les promesses (on vivra dans le monde des bisounours).




> Pourquoi est ce si important?


Parce que pour moi tu oublies plein de gens, limiter la politique Sarkozy  "la politique des grands patrons", c'est oublier pas mal de choses, par exemple la LOPPSI. C'est oublier aussi que dfiscaliser les heures sups a lui fait gagner des voix chez les patrons de PME, et chez certains salaris qui vivent mieux (au dtriment de beaucoup d'autres, on est bien d'accord).

C'est oublier les lois scuritaires, les annonces sur l'immigration, qui lui font galement gagner plein de voix, et les gens qui sont tellement persuads que tre au pouvoir signifie tre pourri (et les arabes sont des voleurs, les employs des fainants, les profs glandent toute la journe, et autres ides reues...).

T'es vraiment sr que voter collgialement c'est la bonne ide ? C'est quand mme ce qu'on a fait pour les prsidentielles en 2007.

Internet permet d'accder  plein d'informations "caches", mais il permet aussi de faire passer n'importe quoi. Je vois encore des mails passer expliquant que MSN va devenir payant...


@cahnory : Si aux lections on te propose pas le choix que tu veux, prsente ta candidature.

----------


## dvilink

1) Nationalisations des banques et du crdit
2) Tu n'as jamais frquent les riches de prs. Tiens! Imagine Balladur livr  lui mme dans son hotel particulier.
3) "Homme providentiel" ne signifie pas "responsable de projet" loin s'en faut
4) "Prendre conscience qu'il vaut mieux prendre une dcision et se tromper" ne signifie pas fatalement que l'on se trompe  tous les coups, bien au contraire
5) Sarkozy est ce qu'il est : un arriviste pur jus scrt par le systme pour assouvir ses propres besoins. Lui et son gouvernement ne sont pas intressants. Ils dtournent notre attention en crant un bruit de fond permanent insupportable.
6) Les informations diffuses sur Internet sont soumises  la sagacit de chacun tout comme devraient l'tre les informations mainstream (sauf qu'elles ne le sont pas celles ci). Au demeurant il n'est pas si compliqu de voir rapidement  qui l'on a  faire.

7) NOUS SOMMES D'ACCORD SUR L'ESSENTIEL

----------


## ManusDei

> 3) "Homme providentiel" ne signifie pas "responsable de projet" loin s'en faut


Quelle est ta dfinition de "guide ou autre homme providentiel", je pensais que tu parlais d'un systme plutt anarchique (anarchique, mais pas dans le sens bordelique du mot) ?




> 7) NOUS SOMMES D'ACCORD SUR L'ESSENTIEL


Je n'en doute pas, c'est juste sur la mise en place et les moyens  utiliser qu'on est pas d'accord.

----------


## dvilink

Guide : ou fhrer si tu prfres en allemand.
Homme providentiel : individu dur lequel repose aveuglment tous les espoirs en exonrant chacun de sa part de controle sur l'organisation de la socit

----------


## Lyche

> Guide : ou fhrer si tu prfres en allemand.
> Homme providentiel : individu dur lequel repose aveuglment tous les espoirs en exonrant chacun de sa part de controle sur l'organisation de la socit


C'est pas ce que font toutes les rpubliques dmocratiques par hazard? Faire lire quelqu'un de "providentiel" par tout un peuple afin de lui confier les charges dont personne ne veux?

----------


## dvilink

> C'est pas ce que font toutes les rpubliques dmocratiques par hazard? Faire lire quelqu'un de "providentiel" par tout un peuple afin de lui confier les charges dont personne ne veux?



Ben selon les canons de la pense unique il y a quand mme les contre pouvoirs opposables au pouvoir excutif qui lui mme est aussi compos du gouvernement. Pouvoirs lgislatif  ::aie:: , judiciaire  ::calim2:: , mdiatiques  ::lol::  et l'arme  ::mouarf:: 

Reste  savoir pourquoi ces institutions n'exercent pas leur pouvoir : corruption active ou passive, npotisme, fainantise, incomptence, collusion, compromission, consanguinit, aveuglement, confort, tout a  la fois? Choisissez...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ben selon les canons de la pense unique il y a quand mme les contre pouvoirs opposables au pouvoir excutif qui lui mme est aussi compos du gouvernement. Pouvoirs lgislatif , judiciaire , mdiatiques  et l'arme


J'aurais plutt mis Legislatif  ::roll::  judiciaire  ::mrgreen::  mdiatiques  ::aie::  et l'arme  ::ccool:: 

Juste pour  ::mouarf::

----------


## juvamine

> Ben selon les canons de la pense unique il y a quand mme les contre pouvoirs opposables au pouvoir excutif qui lui mme est aussi compos du gouvernement. Pouvoirs lgislatif , judiciaire , mdiatiques  et l'arme 
> 
> Reste  savoir pourquoi ces institutions n'exercent pas leur pouvoir : corruption active ou passive, npotisme, fainantise, incomptence, collusion, compromission, consanguinit, aveuglement, confort, tout a  la fois? Choisissez...


Je trouve a d'une tristesse affligeante de voir les choses comme a... ::aie:: 
La vie ne doit pas tre rose pour toi

----------


## dvilink

> Je trouve a d'une tristesse affligeante de voir les choses comme a...
> La vie ne doit pas tre rose pour toi


C'est ce que l'on me dit souvent. Pourtant a ne va pas trop mal. 
Regarder les choses en face apporte une certaine force qui permet de prendre du recul et vite de sombrer dans la victimisation et le misrabilisme pathologique. Cela peut mme parfois donner l'illusion que l'on matrise un tant soit peu son destin. Mais faut faire gaffe avec a. 
Cela dit  la fin de chaque journe chacun gre sa propre folie comme il le peut. Autant en tre conscient ainsi que du flot de mensonges dans lequel nous baignons. Pour ceux qui l'ignorent ou font semblant de l'ignorer : plus dure sera la chute.

----------


## dvilink

> J'aurais plutt mis Legislatif  judiciaire  mdiatiques  et l'arme 
> 
> Juste pour


Ca se discute mais j'aime quand mme bien ma squence, j'ai mis au moins 5 minutes  la peaufiner. Je voulais caser celui ci   ::calin::  mais je n'y suis pas arriv. Maintenant c'est fait!  ::yaisse1::

----------


## cahnory

> @cahnory : Si aux lections on te propose pas le choix que tu veux, prsente ta candidature.


Je me vois dj pas grer un pays alors les autres... Dans la pratique on fait de petites concessions au premier tour (Il y a quand mme du choix, je dit pas qu'il y a de tout mais bon a va encore pour moi je peux y trouver mon compte) donc on peut donner son vote  quelqu'un (et l dj le vote utile vient biaiser a). Mais si au second tout on a deux candidat avec lesquels on est en dsaccord alors l je vois pas pourquoi j'irai choisir le moins pire, on me demande mon avis ou pas ? je sais pas mais moi je pensai qu'en dmocratie on devait donner son avis librement, hors l on me dit non tu prend un des deux et basta.
Donc au final si on coute ce qui se dit je vote pour un candidat lui donnant plus de lgitimit et donc on se dit que j'adhre, que le pourcentage de votant adhre alors que non il y a des dsaccord normes dans certains cas. Les lections d'aprs et bien vu que ces ides auront prcdemment reu du crdit on mes les reproposera (avec peut-tre des choses que je digre encore moins) et je devrai encore voter pour le moins pire... non moi je le dit que ces deux candidats ne font pas l'affaire et si la majorit pense comme moi on se doit de faire quelque chose, quoi je ne sais pas bien mais c'est pas forcment qu' moi seul d'imaginer une solution.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ben selon les canons de la pense unique il y a quand mme les contre pouvoirs opposables au pouvoir excutif qui lui mme est aussi compos du gouvernement. Pouvoirs lgislatif , judiciaire , mdiatiques  et l'arme 
> 
> Reste  savoir pourquoi ces institutions n'exercent pas leur pouvoir


Le conseil constitutionnel a enlev tout pouvoir  la Hadopi (ou presque), depuis quelques jours, les avocats peuvent poser une question prioritaire de Constitutionnalit, c'est  dire demander  ce qu'on vrifie si une trait, une loi, un truc est constitutionnel. Dans la premire minute aprs la promulgation de la loi, un avocat a pos la question de la constitutionnalit de la garde  vue, telle qu'elle est applique en france.

Je dirais que le lgislatif se dfend pas trop mal, et n'a pas peur d'emmerder l'excutif  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu ne vois pas pourquoi? Ben c'est simple:  force de ne pas voter pour le "moins pire", c'est le "plus pire" qui se fait lire.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> force de ne pas voter pour le "moins pire", c'est le "plus pire" qui se fait lire.


C'est pas si simple:

Un peu de lecture




> dans une lection prsidentielle en France, il est possible quun candidat prfr  nimporte quel autre candidat par une majorit de votants (...) ne soit pas lu ; pour ce mme genre dlection, le  vote utile  peut empcher celui qui en bnficie dtre lu ; on peut avoir intrt  voter pour son pire adversaire plutt que pour son candidat prfr pour faire lire celui-ci ; il y a des modes de scrutin pour lesquels on peut avoir intrt  sabstenir plutt que de voter pour son candidat prfr ; un parti peut avoir la majorit absolue dans une assemble en ne reprsentant quune minorit, mme faible, des votants ; dans un vote  la proportionnelle, augmenter le nombre total de siges peut faire perdre des siges  une liste ; on peut devenir lu en rgressant dans les rfrences des votants, etc.


...donc a peut tre une erreur de voter pour le "moins pire". Et dans certains cas, c'est mme une erreur d'aller voter !

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de ces choses s'appliquent au premier tour; Au second, Sarkozy a bien profit des subterfuges du premier (Sgolne tant moins dangereuse pour lui que Bayrou), mais ils sont tous bons  jeter pour le vote du second tour lui-mme.

----------


## MadScratchy

> Je dirais que le lgislatif se dfend pas trop mal, et n'a pas peur d'emmerder l'excutif


Oui, et c'est son boulot d'ailleurs de faire corriger le tir.

Et dites-vous bien que de droite comme de gauche, nos chers politiciens n'y connaissent pour ainsi dire rien  Internet : c'est un concept abstrait qui les dpasse. Alors en bon politiciens ils vont essayer de le "contrler", bien conseills par des "spcialistes" sortis de je ne sais o.

----------


## ManusDei

Ils ne sont pas toujours totalement idiots sur internet.

J'avais regard les dbats sur Hadopi, et certains dputs avait t trs bien briefs (Franois Brottes, par exemple) sur la partie technique, et les impossibilits sur la mise en place de la riposte gradue.

Ensuite on a effectivement entendu des phrases mythiques (sur le pare-feu openoffice, par exemple  ::ccool::  ).

----------


## haygus

Il y a quelques jeunes (30aines d'annes) dputs qui s'y connaissent sur Internet mais ce n'est vraiment pas beaucoup ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Y a-t-il des _dputs dans le "mauvais" camp_* qui s'y connaissent sur Internet?

*Je parle ici de ceux qui sont pour le contrle d'internet; les dputs UMP "rebelles" sont donc exclus

----------


## ManusDei

J'en avais pas vu, en tout cas.

Ils prfraient parler de l'illgalit du tlchargement, c'tait un terrain plus sr  ::):

----------


## MadScratchy

> J'avais regard les dbats sur Hadopi, et certains dputs avait t trs bien briefs (Franois Brottes, par exemple) sur la partie technique, et les impossibilits sur la mise en place de la riposte gradue.


Tout  fait : il y en a quand mme qui connaissent, mais comme dit Haygus, ils sont trop peu nombreux  ::(:

----------


## StreamEarth

Bienvenue  la future Chine les enfants, si personne ne fait rien, c'est ce qu'il va se passer... Comme dans certains films de John Carpenter.. ou Steven Spielberg...

Et ce %$#@! de Sarko au lieu de s'occuper de choses bien plus importantes comme la dlinquence en banlieux, la drogue, l'inscurit (Marseille et environs, Lille et environs, Paris et environs...), na lui prfre contrler le net comme la Chine... Au lieu mme de restaurer la France, d'utiliser  bon escient l'argent durement gagn, il le gaspille  des lois compltement inutile... Faut changer tous les dputs, car la ca craint, tous les prsidents sont les mmes, au plus les choses changent, au plus elles restent les mmes.

Lui qui disait en campagne "Je vais tous les liminer au carsher..." pfff quel faux Q celui la...

Leurs cls vont servir  rien, vu que "la victime" pourra la retirer comme a t mis lol...

----------


## OWickerman

> Et ce %$#@! de Sarko au lieu de s'occuper de choses bien plus importantes comme la dlinquence en banlieux


Ou l'apprentissage de l'orthographe.

----------


## Lyche

> Ou l'apprentissage de l'orthographe.


Tout le systme ducatif actuel en faite, mais c'est un autre sujet  ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais si, il s'occupe du systme ducatif: 'Faudrait pas que les Franais rflchissent trop, aprs tout...

----------


## worm83

Aujourd hui dans l'express

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Aujourd hui dans l'express


Y a certains commentaires qui en tiennent une couche quand mme.  ::roll:: 

Genre:




> C'est Microsoft qui se frotte les mains. Sarko  la conqute de l'Amrique. Il y a dj des mouchards qui sont install par microsoft. Pour ma part je pense qu'internet est mort ainsi que Microsoft. En se qui concerne la libert de penser bien sr pour quelqu'un qui veut manipuler l'histoire de France ce n'est pas tonnant qui impose au plus profond de l'tre Humain. Mais il fait partie de ceux qui ont jeter leur couronne au pied de la Bte (666). Faite la comparaison entre l'Apocalypse et l'informatique c'est trs troublant mme en ayant la tte sur les paules


Y a des gens qui ont de ces bordels dans la tte et on peut mme pas les soigner  ::(:

----------


## Marco46

Effectivement celui-l doit en tenir une sacr couche, multi-couche mme.

Ceci dit, quand on voit avec quel enttement les politiques s'vertuent pour arriver  filtrer Internet, on peut comprendre que les gens deviennent parano.

Tous les professionnels impliqus leurs disent que leur filtrage pour contrer le pdoporno c'est une connerie mais non ils continuent ...

----------


## Matre Kenobi

> Tous les professionnels impliqus leurs disent que leur filtrage pour contrer le pdoporno c'est une connerie mais non ils continuent ...


mais tout le monde le sait que c'est une connerie, ils continuent car le pdoporno est un prtexte pour filtrer et matriser le net. cf acta

----------


## Marco46

> mais tout le monde le sait que c'est une connerie, ils continuent car le pdoporno est un prtexte pour filtrer et matriser le net. cf acta


Je sais bien mais il me semble qu'il y a une limite dans le ridicule et l'absurde. A ce niveau on voit bien qu'aucun mdia ne fait le travail d'information, ne serait-ce que pour donner une rpartie au discours officiel. C'est une info de base que le filtrage est totalement inappropri sur ce type de situation.

Le fait que le filtrage tout cours au milieu du rseau soit une connerie c'est dj un point qui ncessite une longue explication alors que dire que le filtrage est inutile et inappropri pour lutter contre le pdoporno c'est juste du factuel, il y a une exprience des polices sur de pas mal de pays sur ce sujet. a ne ncessite que peu d'explications.

Voil quoi ...

----------


## OWickerman

Tout est ici :
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/13...sp#ETAPE254403

----------


## om

On s'en approche, la censure d'tat va bientt tre adopte en France.

----------


## om

Le Conseil Constitutionnel n'a PAS censur l'article 4 (il a censur 13 autres articles).
http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...011.94924.html

J'ai mis  jour mon billet : LOPPSI : la censure dtat est adopte en France.

----------

